# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh lý ve chai chuyên về điện tử ( Có cập nhật )

## vodat147

Bán mấy thứ chuyên về điện tử cho các anh em có nhu  cầu .............Có cập nhật thường xuyên 
Liên Hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

Ms1 : 2 Bộ nguồn Buck DC-DC từ 48v xuống 27.2volt/1500w dành cho bác nào có nhu cầu : 350k / 1 cái


Ms2 : Hơn chục cái Fan ion chuyên sài cho nhà máy hút khói hàn linh kiện hoặc quạt trong phòng rất tốt cho sức khỏe gồm có 2 loại  
Loại 1 : Sài 24 volt qua adapter ( không bán kèm adapter ) : 200k / 1 cái
Loại 2 : sài trực tiếp 220v                                              : 200k / 1 cái 



Ms3 : 40 Mũi hàn Induction của trạm hàn Metcal ( khoản 3 loại đầu mũi khác nhau ) hàng thanh lý nhà máy Biên Hòa . Bán All 1tr280 ( 32k/1 mũi )



Còn Cập nhật tiếp còn rất nhiều món........................

----------


## kekea

> Ms2 : Hơn chục cái Fan ion chuyên sài cho nhà máy hút khói hàn linh kiện hoặc quạt trong phòng rất tốt cho sức khỏe gồm có 2 loại 
> Loại 1 : Sài 24 volt qua adapter ( không bán kèm adapter ) : 200k / 1 cái
> Loại 2 : sài trực tiếp 220v : 200k / 1 cái


cho xin tên model 2 loại này đi bác

----------


## hoahong102

bác cho kích thuóc cái quạt đi, mà quạt lúc mất điện  dùng ácquy có mát ko bác

----------


## vodat147

Size như trong fan máy tính ạ em chưa tháo ra chỉ ước lượng tầm đó cái chính là có cái Ion khử mùi sài tốt chứ mát thì em nghỉ là không he he 

Câp nhật : 2 bộ nguồn MS1 đã bay , có gì em sẽ cập nhật sớm 
Thanks

----------


## vufree

Ion khử mùi? chắc ion dương rồi!!! tốt cho sức phẻ hông Ta?

----------


## thuhanoi

CHo 2 cái quạt 220VAC và cái đầu hàn Hakko T13 nhé.

----------


## vodat147

> CHo 2 cái quạt 220VAC và cái đầu hàn Hakko T13 nhé.


Để em Inbox anh ạ 
@vufree tốt cho sức khỏe thì trong nhà máy người ta mới sài cho công nhân chứ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Quạt này em nhớ là để chống hiện tượng tĩnh điện thôi, khi mở nó chạy kêu tạch tạch suốt e là để dùng trong gia đình không hợp đâu.

----------


## vodat147

Có nhiều tác dụng mà bác có thể đọc thêm ở google . Hoặc hãn cung có đề cập tới , kiêu nhỏ là do phóng cao áp Ion còn tạch tạch thì em chưa thấy  :Confused:

----------


## vodat147

Lâu lâu mới có tí đồ theo chuyên ngành của em . Up lên cho bác nào có nhu cầu 
Như trên em lấy ở nhà máy sản suất máy ảnh biên hòa mớ này về bán cho anh em có nhu cầu làm đèn đóm linh tinh  . Tụ cao áp 82uf-300v và 132uf-330v Rubycon hàng new nguyên bịch 
MS1 : 700 con 82uf-300v giá 1 ngàn 2/ 1 con-mỗi bịch 100 con- mua hết giá 800 ngàn
Ms2 : 200 con 132uf-300v giá 1 ngàn 6 / 1 con-mỗi bịch 50 con-mua hết 300 ngàn ( loại này bị đưa vào máy cắt chân nên hơi ngắn )
Ms3 : 50 con tụ nga new 0.022uf-630v giá 15 ngàn 1 con

----------


## CKD

Tụ cao áp cho bóng flash nè.

----------


## vodat147

> Tụ cao áp cho bóng flash nè.


Đúng rồi đấy anh ạ

----------


## vodat147

Close.......................

----------


## Gamo

Dùng có bị vi phạm phát luật ko chú?

----------


## vodat147

> Dùng có bị vi phạm phát luật ko chú?


Phạm vi nhỏ mà anh  :Big Grin:  , Cái này thanh lý tư nhân ra đâu phải hàng của nhà nước nên khỏi lo hi hi

----------


## Nam CNC

Căng à nha ..... em mù điện tử nên ứ quan tâm , khi nào em có léng phéng ngoại tình sẽ tìm chủ thớt , lúc ấy DT luôn ngoài vùng phủ sóng , cá mập cắn sóng luôn hehehehe.

----------


## anhxco

> Phạm vi nhỏ mà anh  , Cái này thanh lý tư nhân ra đâu phải hàng của nhà nước nên khỏi lo hi hi


phạm vi tầm bao nhiêu vậy bác!? hôm rồi đọc mấy bài báo liên quan vụ phá sóng, mấy con máy nhỏ xíu của TQ cũng đã bị phạt tơi bời rồi đấy, cái này to đùng ....  :Smile: 
http://baophapluat.vn/thi-truong/xu-...en-196563.html

----------


## thuhanoi

> Căng à nha ..... em mù điện tử nên ứ quan tâm , khi nào em có léng phéng ngoại tình sẽ tìm chủ thớt , lúc ấy DT luôn ngoài vùng phủ sóng , cá mập cắn sóng luôn hehehehe.


Cần gì mệt thế bác Nam, bỏ mẹ nó vào cái nồi đậy nắp kín lại là xong  :Big Grin: 
Có lần ông bạn đi nhậu sợ vợ gọi - ông kia bảo tắt máy đi - cụ này dân kỹ thuật như bác Nam vậy tắt máy, tháo pin bỏ túi bên trái, gỡ sim bỏ túi ngực, máy bỏ túi phải và phán : Phải như vậy mới chắc ăn  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Mây bác nói làm em rợn quá . Ứ dám bán nữa em còn trẻ @@ 
@anhxco  : đã nhận được cụm sensor camera của bác ngon lắm ạ . Thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Mây bác nói làm em rợn quá . Ứ dám bán nữa em còn trẻ @@ 
> @anhxco  : đã nhận được cụm sensor camera của bác ngon lắm ạ . Thanks


vậy à, sao nó biểu hôm nay mới lên đường nhỉ, nhanh quá.
Cái cục đấy tốt nhất gửi cho e, đảm bảo k ai hỏi thăm  :Smile:

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

> vậy à, sao nó biểu hôm nay mới lên đường nhỉ, nhanh quá.
> Cái cục đấy tốt nhất gửi cho e, đảm bảo k ai hỏi thăm


Hè hè nếu có nhu cầu thì em gửi

----------


## Gamo

> Mây bác nói làm em rợn quá . Ứ dám bán nữa em còn trẻ @@ 
> @anhxco  : đã nhận được cụm sensor camera của bác ngon lắm ạ . Thanks


Bác gỡ quảng cáo ra khỏi post trên đi. Mất công mấy chú bên an ninh mạng google ra cũng phiền á

----------


## vodat147

An toàn điện là trên hết  :Big Grin:  Có vài em CB chống giật loại 20amp và 30amp cho anh em lắp vào mạng lưới điện tăng tính àn toàn , hang đã test dẳm bảo giật không chết  :Big Grin:  
Loại 20amp : giá 140 ngàn : có 10 em  
Loại 30amp : giá 170 ngàn : có 2 em 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật một tí . Bán con PC IBM X3400 Server siêu trâu bò cho mấy bác tha về chạy CNC hoặc render , do dòng xeon không có hỗ trợ GPU nên hình ảnh không mược mà cho lắm nên mua 1 cái card Vga cùi mía gắn vào hỗ trợ là sẽ chạy tốt hơn rất nhiều , Tặng kèm 1 Card VRM new mua chưa sài để hỗ trợ sau này nâng cấp thêm 1 CPU 
Cấu hình như sau 
CPU Xeon DP 5050 
Ram 32G ( 8 cây 4 )
Ổ cứng 160G
Trọng lượng ~25 ký 
Giá ra đi 3 triệu 7
Hinh ảnh

----------


## vodat147

Fix mạnh sát vốn con PC workstation cho mấy bác có con máy trâu bò làm việc giá 2 triệu 7

----------


## vodat147

Vài món linh tinh cấp nhật 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt 
Ms1 : bộ nguồn 12v-30amp made in singapo : giá 500 ngàn

Ms2 : 1 bộ đo nhiệt kèm control Cal 9900 sử dụng 220v : giá 120 ngàn 

Ms3 : 2 cục lọc diên 1 cái 15apm kèm theo at chông giật 15am ( dòng rò 10ma ) giá 150 ngàn và 1 lọc Tokin nhật 20amp giá 100 ngàn ( lầy hết tặng 2 cục lọc mini bên cạnh ) 

Ms4 : 1 cặp đồng hồ đo amp và volt cho anh em bắt đủ điện giá 50 ngàn 

Ms5 : 1 motor dc kèn encoder sau đít 24v giá 100 ngàn

----------


## vodat147

Bộ nguồn đã có gạch ..................Còn mấy món kia mấy bác ủng hộ giúp em nha ạ 
Thanks

----------


## Ledngochan

> Vài món linh tinh cấp nhật 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt 
> ...
> Ms2 : 1 bộ đo nhiệt kèm control Cal 9900 sử dụng 220v : giá 120 ngàn 
> 
> ...


Để mình bộ này nhé. Thanks.

----------


## linhdt1121

cái máy tính vẫn dùng bt chứ cụ.
em tạm gạch đến trưa mai nhé,mua cho bạn nên chờ nó xác nhận,

----------


## vodat147

> cái máy tính vẫn dùng bt chứ cụ.
> em tạm gạch đến trưa mai nhé,mua cho bạn nên chờ nó xác nhận,


Máy em đang cái win7 và sử dụng tốt bác ạ , do dòng xeon không có GPU ( google ) nên hiển thi không mượt lắm nên mua 1 card cùi vài trăm ngàn gắn vào là tốt liền 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Vừa về chục cái nguồn viễn thông hàng new full box cực đẹp chưa sử dụng , đẩy đủ giấy tờ đo kiểm của lab , dành 4 cái sài còn lại bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu 
Thông số 
Modem RM2048XP 
Áp ra 48volt 
Dòng 41.7amp
công suất 2kw
Giá 800 ngàn / 1 cái

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật tí : toàn bộ nguồn 48v 2kw đã ra đi 
Có thêm em 12v 83A này cho anh em nào có nhu cầu giá 300 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Nguôn 12v đã bay . Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật tí mấy món gọi là liên quan tới CNC  :Big Grin:  
15 cái ray của THK cho anh em lấy block chế cháo mini linh tinh : Tất cả 450 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Còn em máy tính không bạn?

----------


## khangscc

> cập nhật tí mấy món gọi là liên quan tới cnc :d 
> 15 cái ray của thk cho anh em lấy block chế cháo mini linh tinh : Tất cả 450 ngàn 
> liên hệ : 01699897482-võ thành đạt


block mã gì thế bác, có phải ssr hay sr 15 thì em lấy vài bộ

----------


## vodat147

> Còn em máy tính không bạn?


Bán mất tích rồi anh ạ .

----------


## vodat147

15 Ray THK đã đi theo chủ mới , cảm ơn mấy bác quan tâm

----------


## Ledngochan

> Để mình bộ này nhé. Thanks.


Chuyển tiền cho chủ thớt sáng nay rồi nhé.

----------


## vodat147

> Chuyển tiền cho chủ thớt sáng nay rồi nhé.


Xác nhận . Hàng đã lên xe Viettel  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Dây nguồn , dây tín hiệu nối dài lo ngại có thể gậy nhiễu cho hệ thống điện nói chung.............biện pháp đơn giản với lõi lọc Frerit TKK của nhật kẹp vào dây điện các loại hỗ trợ lọc , trách nhiễu cho đường nguồn , đường tín hiệu nói chung
Hàng thanh lý nhà máy chưa sử dụng rất đẹp của hãng TKK Nhật 
Giá : 6 ngàn/ 1 cái ( số lượng hơn 300 em )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt 



Một số hình ảnh thực tế ..........cứ chỗ nào có dây điện là tán vào  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

100 cái đã ra đi còn 2 trăm mấy em mấy bác vợt đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình đăng ký 50 em nha.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang ký 20 em nhé - không thấy hình nhỉ

----------


## vodat147

> Đang ký 20 em nhé - không thấy hình nhỉ


Ok anh . Vừa fix lại host khác không biết anh thấy hình chưa

----------


## Himd

cũng cần 50 cái k thấy hình nhỉ

----------


## vodat147

Cảm ơn mấy bác đã đã quan tâm mấy bác đã từng mua của em có liên hệ lấy củng khá nhiều , bác nào lạ call em không được thì có thể liên lạc lai nha ạ vì em bấm dư số nên một số bác không gọi được đã inbox em có trả lời rồi ạ . Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy hình rồi

----------


## mig21

> Thấy hình rồi


bác Thuhanoi ship giúp e 20 cái luôn với hôm nào e chạy ra lấy, tks bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác Thuhanoi ship giúp e 20 cái luôn với hôm nào e chạy ra lấy, tks bác


OK, nhưng liên hệ với bác chủ xem có còn không nhé

----------


## vodat147

Còn 66 cái nha mấy bác  :Big Grin: 
@Thuhanoi : Thế em cặp thêm 20 cái cho bác nha . Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Còn 66 cái nha mấy bác 
> @Thuhanoi : Thế em cặp thêm 20 cái cho bác nha . Thanks


OK, vậy gửi mình luôn (tổng) 50 luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

vodat147

----------


## vuotquaconsong

cb chông giật còn cái nào ko anh

----------


## mig21

> OK, nhưng liên hệ với bác chủ xem có còn không nhé


tks bác thuhanoi

----------


## vodat147

> cb chông giật còn cái nào ko anh


Em hết món này rồi anh ạ . Cảm ơn anh

----------


## zinken2

nếu con hàng (vòng xuyến) để cho mình 30c nhé.
thank

----------


## vodat147

Cuc lọc hiện nhiều bác gạch chưa thấy lúa nhưng em dữ đến hết ngày , Nên chưa chốt số lượng core còn lại được có gì em sẽ cập nhật sau . Hiện giờ thì em ngưng nhận gạch đá món này ạ
Thanks

----------


## katerman

Hết ngày không thấy lúa, bán bên vnav giá 7k lời hơn bác chủ thớt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Chuyển tiền liên ngân hàng từ tối qua rồi đó nhe

----------


## vodat147

> Chuyển tiền liên ngân hàng từ tối qua rồi đó nhe


Xác nhận thấy lúa anh anh sáng quá rồi ka ka

----------


## vodat147

> Hết ngày không thấy lúa, bán bên vnav giá 7k lời hơn bác chủ thớt


Hí hí nghề của em mà

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận - hàng tốt / đẹp , cám ơn nhé
@ MIG 21 khi nào ra nhận hàng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

> Đã nhận - hàng tốt / đẹp , cám ơn nhé
> @ MIG 21 khi nào ra nhận hàng nhé


What gửi hôm qua mà còn gửi chậm gì mà nhận nhanh thế , Nhớ hun khói cho em nha hé hé

----------


## mig21

> Đã nhận - hàng tốt / đẹp , cám ơn nhé
> @ MIG 21 khi nào ra nhận hàng nhé


nhanh vậy hả bác, để xem mai e tranh thủ chạy ra dc thì alo cho bác nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhanh vậy hả bác, để xem mai e tranh thủ chạy ra dc thì alo cho bác nhé


Mình đi Quảng Bình mấy ngày rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaiphong9kt

> Cập nhật tí : toàn bộ nguồn 48v 2kw đã ra đi 
> Có thêm em 12v 83A này cho anh em nào có nhu cầu giá 300 ngàn 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


còn bộ nguồn nào như thế này không  bạn

----------


## vodat147

> còn bộ nguồn nào như thế này không  bạn


Khi nào có thì em inbox anh nha

----------


## vodat147

Dư một số phụ kiện cho dòng han hakko cho anh em nào co nhu cầu- Hàng thanh lý nhà máy 
2 cán B3216 : 130/ 1 cái 
Một số tip có mã code như hình : Đồng giá 120 ngàn 1 cái
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## thuhanoi

Để lại cho mình 1 cái T12-KR nhé

----------


## vodat147

> Để lại cho mình 1 cái T12-KR nhé


Ô tê đai ca , mai em gửi luôn

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## vodat147

Bác Gà đâu rồi Viettel phát hàng cho bác gọi điện không được , em củng thế ứ có chủ là back lại em sơi đấy ka ka 
thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## vodat147

Có mấy cục lọc nguồn AC để cho anh em có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá : 70 ngàn / 1 cục 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## inhainha

> Dư một số phụ kiện cho dòng han hakko cho anh em nào co nhu cầu- Hàng thanh lý nhà máy 
> 2 cán B3216 : 130/ 1 cái 
> Một số tip có mã code như hình : Đồng giá 120 ngàn 1 cái
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Mấy cái này xài với trạm hàn Hakko đúng ko bác?

----------


## vodat147

> Mấy cái này xài với trạm hàn Hakko đúng ko bác?


Đúng ạ nhưng hết rồi  :Smile:

----------


## vodat147

Ngày trước bác nào múc con X3400 của em thì nay lòi ra cái card để up thêm 1 CPU nữa , có nhu cầu thì liên hệ em lấy nha ạ 
Giá : 300 ngàn >> hàng new chưa sài

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Ngày trước bác nào múc con X3400 của em thì nay lòi ra cái card để up thêm 1 CPU nữa , có nhu cầu thì liên hệ em lấy nha ạ 
> Giá : 300 ngàn >> hàng new chưa sài


xin tấm hình anh ơi

----------


## vodat147

Cái host google picasa sao lúc úp dc lúc không hình đây ạ . Thấy báo em tiếng

----------


## hoahong102

bác nào mua cái cpu mà muốn bán ơi mình tếng, đang có nhu cầu, mạng phập phù dùng latop teamvew máy ở nhà mệt quá

----------


## duytrungcdt

> bác nào mua cái cpu mà muốn bán ơi mình tếng, đang có nhu cầu, mạng phập phù dùng latop teamvew máy ở nhà mệt quá


Bác liên hệ em trung0976023322

----------

hminhtq

----------


## vodat147

Vài bộ nguồn lại về phục vụ anh em có nhu cầu nâng cấp hệ thống điện CNC nhà mình 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Đà Lạt
Ms1 : 3 Bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 29v-58v công suất 750w >>>Giá 350 ngàn / 1 bộ
 

Ms2 : 2 bộ nguồn DC-DC ( 310v to 48v-10A và 310v to 24v-15A ) newlike ( Loại này mấy bác nắn lọc 220vac bằng tụ và diode ngoài dí vào cho nó là Run )>>>350 ngàn / 1 bộ

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## vodat147

Mấy nguôn này cắm là sài không lăng tăng gì nữa nha ạ 
thanks

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy mớ này
 2 bộ nguồn DC-DC ( 310v to 48v-10A và 310v to 24v-15A
Bác cộng giá ship đi Huế vào nhắn qua em chuyển tiền
Địa chỉ nhận hàng
Lê văn minh 
1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thuỷ. Huế 
Đt:0935417382

----------


## vodat147

> Em lấy mớ này
>  2 bộ nguồn DC-DC ( 310v to 48v-10A và 310v to 24v-15A
> Bác cộng giá ship đi Huế vào nhắn qua em chuyển tiền
> Địa chỉ nhận hàng
> Lê văn minh 
> 1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thuỷ. Huế 
> Đt:0935417382


Đã sms cho bác , cảm ơn bác đã ủng hộ 

P/s : Hiện tại chỉ còn 2 em nguồn 750w , mấy bác mua vô  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vài bộ nguồn lại về phục vụ anh em có nhu cầu nâng cấp hệ thống điện CNC nhà mình 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Địa chỉ : Đà Lạt
> Ms1 : 3 Bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 29v-58v công suất 750w >>>Giá 350 ngàn / 1 bộ
>  
> 
> Ms2 : 2 bộ nguồn DC-DC ( 310v to 48v-10A và 310v to 24v-15A ) newlike ( Loại này mấy bác nắn lọc 220vac bằng tụ và diode ngoài dí vào cho nó là Run )>>>350 ngàn / 1 bộ


Hic, vừa mua cục kia hum trước mà giờ về thêm mấy cục này nhìn thèm vãi

----------


## vodat147

> Hic, vừa mua cục kia hum trước mà giờ về thêm mấy cục này nhìn thèm vãi


Hớ hớ thèm thì múc luôn đi  :Cool:  . Cơ mà con này sao bằng con 2900w anh bán chú

----------


## vodat147

Còn 2 nguồn 750w nữa úp cho anh em nào có nhu cầu 
Thanks

----------


## tuan6868

> Còn 2 nguồn 750w nữa úp cho anh em nào có nhu cầu 
> Thanks


Ra 29--58v là điều chỉnh trong khoảng đó hả cụ

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

Toàn bộ nguồn đã ra đi cảm ơn sự quan tâm của mọi người 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Nhiều lọc nguồn đẹp  ~20amper cho mấy bác nâng cấp tủ điện của mình....
Giá : 100 ngàn / cục 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## cncmaster

> Nhiều lọc nguồn đẹp  ~20amper cho mấy bác nâng cấp tủ điện của mình....
> Giá : 100 ngàn / cục 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


để em mấy cục lọc nhiễu bác nhé

----------


## vodat147

Nhiều nhiều lọc lại về nữa . Vẫn giá cũ nhỏ 100 ngàn .....lớn 170 ngàn nha ạ . Cảm ơn mấy bác đã ủng hộ

----------


## vodat147

Bộ nguồn 48volt - Công suất 2500w cho bác nào có nhu cầu . Thương hiệu Powerone 
Giá : 600 ngàn
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## Tuancoi

Vậy mà dụ họ bán 700k. Bao ship thì lấy 1 cái chơi

----------


## vodat147

> Vậy mà dụ họ bán 700k. Bao ship thì lấy 1 cái chơi


Ế quá phải fix tí chứ anh ạ

----------


## cncmaster

Bác chủ còn mấy em này không ạ
Ms1 : 3 Bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 29v-58v công suất 750w >>>Giá 350 ngàn / 1 bộ

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...#ixzz4Je16dgsH

----------


## vodat147

> Bác chủ còn mấy em này không ạ
> Ms1 : 3 Bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 29v-58v công suất 750w >>>Giá 350 ngàn / 1 bộ
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...#ixzz4Je16dgsH


Bán hết lâu rồi anh ạ , khi nào có hàng thêm thì em cập nhật 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Môt số lọc nguồn 6amp đẹp như hình cho anh em nào có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá : 80 ngàn / 1 em
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

2 Box điều kiển và đo nhiệt độ Cal 9900 temp controller sử dụng 220v ( gốc 115 nhưng em đã mở ra chỉnh lại jum 220v ) chỉ cần mua sensor type-K gắn vào là sài 
Giá : 300 ngàn / 1 box
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Bay lên nào ù ú u..........

----------


## vodat147

Có mấy cái ray cnc dài hơn găn tay ( ~hơn 20 ) bản 15 cho bác nào có nhu cầu như hình 
All : 550 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Bay lên ngày mới nào...........

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn Tdk Nemic-lambda Ews1500-12 Ra 12v dòng 125amp cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng .Nguồn chuẩn công nghiệp rất to nặng  :Big Grin:  
Giá : 1 triệu
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Module chuyển đổi nguồn DC-DC của Vicor Usa cực kỳ nhỏ gọn tiện lợi Vào 18-24volt ra 48volt (150w) có thể // nhiều module để tăng cs cho bác náo có nhu cầu. Hàng thanh lý new nguyên box chưa sử dụng giá mới bán rất kinh khủng ( 260$/1pcs )
Giá : 170 ngàn / 1 em ( Số lượng nhiều )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## stream

> Module chuyển đổi nguồn DC-DC của Vicor Usa cực kỳ nhỏ gọn tiện lợi Vào 18-24volt ra 48volt (150w) có thể // nhiều module để tăng cs cho bác náo có nhu cầu. Hàng thanh lý new nguyên box chưa sử dụng giá mới bán rất kinh khủng ( 260$/1pcs )
> Giá : 170 ngàn / 1 em ( Số lượng nhiều )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn, ấn tượng  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Củng bình thường thôi bác ơi . Ai mua hàng em nhiều thì biết con người em ra sao . Thanks bác PR =)) . Bác tưởng em cần bán cho bác à mà "Muốn bán thì tử tế" cái giềng . Gặp thằng khác nó chưởi thẳng mặt luôn chứ chả nói thọt như em đâu  :Smile:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

đăng ký 5 cục lọc 20a

----------


## haianhelectric

> Nhiều nhiều lọc lại về nữa . Vẫn giá cũ nhỏ 100 ngàn .....lớn 170 ngàn nha ạ . Cảm ơn mấy bác đã ủng hộ


Bạn còn lọc 20A không?

----------


## hungcadme

Em lấy 2 cái dc dc nhé. Mai Em chuyển tiền

----------


## khangscc

> Lần đầu tham gia diễn đàn, ấn tượng


Em cũng ấn tượng bác rồi đấy

----------


## vodat147

> Em lấy 2 cái dc dc nhé. Mai Em chuyển tiền


Đã inbox bác . Cảm ơn bác

----------


## vodat147

> Bạn còn lọc 20A không?


Đã inbox bác 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

> đăng ký 5 cục lọc 20a


Đa inbox . Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Totdo

Lấy 2 con lọc 20a
Lọc lớn bao nhiêu a thế bác chủ

----------


## vodat147

> Lấy 2 con lọc 20a
> Lọc lớn bao nhiêu a thế bác chủ


Trong hình đám nhỏ sau 100k đó ạ lớn trước 170k mà lớn trước còn 1 thôi sau thì nhiều

----------


## Totdo

> Trong hình đám nhỏ sau 100k đó ạ lớn trước 170k mà lớn trước còn 1 thôi sau thì nhiều


Vậy lấy 2 con nhỏ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Củng bình thường thôi bác ơi . Ai mua hàng em nhiều thì biết con người em ra sao . Thanks bác PR =)) . Bác tưởng em cần bán cho bác à mà "Muốn bán thì tử tế" cái giềng . Gặp thằng khác nó chưởi thẳng mặt luôn chứ chả nói thọt như em đâu


Hehe, E đây giao dịch với bác Đạt cũng mấy lần rồi. Chưa bao giờ cảm thấy thất vọng cả. Hàng thì đều ngon và đẹp hết.

----------

vodat147

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, Kẻ khó ưa thường chắc và trung thực  :Big Grin:

----------

huynhbacan, vodat147

----------


## stream

> Hehe, E đây giao dịch với bác Đạt cũng mấy lần rồi. Chưa bao giờ cảm thấy thất vọng cả. Hàng thì đều ngon và đẹp hết.


cảm ơn bác, Chỉ là văn hóa ứng xử thôi, nó cũng k nói lên được gì đến con người hay hàng hóa cả, chỉ là e hơi sốc, 90% e đoán bác chủ thuộc thế hệ "trẻ".



> Hi, Kẻ khó ưa thường chắc và trung thực


Vâng, bác làm e nhớ đến câu chuyên ( hay văn hóa) "bún chửi Hà Nội".

Chuyện này e xin dừng ở đây nhé, việc đưa lên e k nhằm hạ uy tín hay gì gì khác với bác chủ. Chúc bác học tập tốt và mua may bán đắt.
BR

----------


## Gamo

> Module chuyển đổi nguồn DC-DC của Vicor Usa cực kỳ nhỏ gọn tiện lợi Vào 18-24volt ra 48volt (150w) có thể // nhiều module để tăng cs cho bác náo có nhu cầu. Hàng thanh lý new nguyên box chưa sử dụng giá mới bán rất kinh khủng ( 260$/1pcs )
> Giá : 170 ngàn / 1 em ( Số lượng nhiều )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Ông có loại 48V ra 24V hem?

----------


## vodat147

> Ông có loại 48V ra 24V hem?


Có mấy loại mà em chưa check hết bác Gà ơi có gì em báo  :Smile:  
Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## thuhanoi

Xem có loại ra 75VDC không nhé

----------


## vodat147

Có gỉ em sẽ cập nhật ạ . Thanks mấy bác

----------


## vodat147

> Module chuyển đổi nguồn DC-DC của Vicor Usa cực kỳ nhỏ gọn tiện lợi Vào 18-24volt ra 48volt (150w) có thể // nhiều module để tăng cs cho bác náo có nhu cầu. Hàng thanh lý new nguyên box chưa sử dụng giá mới bán rất kinh khủng ( 260$/1pcs )
> Giá : 170 ngàn / 1 em ( Số lượng nhiều )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Hàng còn nhiều .....Bay lên ngày mới nào

----------


## hainghialk

còn bộ nguồn dc nào 48v hay 12v ko vậy bác chủ

----------


## hainghialk

còn nhắn mình nhé 0166 2294643

----------


## hainghialk

Ms1 : 3 Bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 29v-58v công suất 750w >>>Giá 350 ngàn / 1 bộ

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/80...#ixzz4N7drQHgu

----------


## vodat147

Cap nhật linh tinh ....một số module dc to dc lẻ còn lại chủ đạo loại 18-24 In >>> Out 48vdc vẫn khá nhiều . Thanks 
Ms1 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 28v/200w >>> 150k / 1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay 
Ms2 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 28v/150w >>> 100k /  1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay 
Ms3 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 5v /100w >>> 100k / 1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay
Ms4 : Module vào 18 tới 24volt DC ra 48 volt/170w >>> 170 ngàn / 1 con ( số lượng ~20 con )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## khangscc

Gạch bác 1 con ra 28v 200w thứ 2 ck nhé

----------


## vodat147

> Gạch bác 1 con ra 28v 200w thứ 2 ck nhé


Bán rồi bác ơi . Cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy 2 cái 5V nhé

----------


## vodat147

> Mình lấy 2 cái 5V nhé


Ok bác để hôm nay em gửi bác luôn nha  :Smile:  
Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

OK bác, thank

----------


## vodat147

Bay bay lên đầu tuần nào DC DC xịn còn nhiều lắm hi hi 
Thanks

----------


## Hoàng Đỗ

> Nguồn Tdk Nemic-lambda Ews1500-12 Ra 12v dòng 125amp cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng .Nguồn chuẩn công nghiệp rất to nặng  
> Giá : 1 triệu
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Bác còn dư em Hp 34401a nào không để cho em?

----------


## vodat147

> Bác còn dư em Hp 34401a nào không để cho em?


Đồ nghề không bán bác ơi 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Bộ nguồn công nghiệp TDK Nhật hàng thanh lý chưa qua sử dụng cho bác nào có nhu cầu tha về lam hàn bấm hay xi mạ .....
Điện áp đầu ra : 3volt ( thể điều chỉnh dãi hẹp ) 
Dòng đầu ra : 600 Amper 
Điện áp đầu vào :  Gôc 3 Phase 220v  thị trường Nhật nên cắm 1 phase 220v Vietnam tốt  :Big Grin: 
Giá bán : 1 triệu 5 / 1 bộ ( số lượng nhiều )
Hình :

----------


## khangscc

> Bộ nguồn công nghiệp TDK Nhật hàng thanh lý chưa qua sử dụng cho bác nào có nhu cầu tha về lam hàn bấm hay xi mạ .....
> Điện áp đầu ra : 3volt ( thể điều chỉnh dãi hẹp ) 
> Dòng đầu ra : 600 Amper 
> Điện áp đầu vào :  Gôc 3 Phase 220v  thị trường Nhật nên cắm 1 phase 220v Vietnam tốt 
> Giá bán : 1 triệu 5 / 1 bộ ( số lượng nhiều )
> Hình :


Quá đã cho đội DIY hàn bấm, điều chỉnh dãy hẹp nữa thì nhất luôn, ai mon men hàn bấm thì quất đi ( hơi khó ca điều khiển nhỉ)

----------


## Ga con

Nguồn xung rất khó làm hàn bấm bác ạ. Nếu bác rành điện tử phải mod lại phần bảo vệ mới chạy được.
E có con 5v 300a, vừa nẹt phát nó đứng ngay.
Mà xem lại biến thế hàn bấm & lăn của ông anh đến hơn 3.000a không biết thực tế được chính xác bao nhiêu.

Thank.

----------


## GORLAK

Muốn dùng nó để ko bị cúp thì phải có thêm 1 mạch nguồn xả nối tiếp nữa ợ. Trc e có cái nguồn 12V 82A cấp trực tiếp vào motor 12V 5A bụp cái nó cúp liền, nhưng khi cho qua mạch xả thì nó ko cúp nữa, đo dòng đề nó lên ~20A sao đó hạ về 5.5A.

----------


## Ga con

E tháo ra mod phần bảo vệ quá dòng, cho delay kha khá thì ổn ngay.

Thanks

----------


## ngocsut

Nguồn quá long lanh mà lại có bảo vệ đoản mạch mới đau nên nếu hàn bấm thì các bác dùng biến áp lò vi sóng vẫn là nhất

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy cái này giải quyết dễ mà, 3v mà 600A lận, chỉ cần dây dẫn của các bác > 3/600 = 0.005 ohm là đc mà, tính toán dây dẫn hoặc kiếm con trở tải  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Giải đap thắc mắt của các bác luôn ạ . Con này có thể điều chỉnh phàn bảo vệ hoặc vô hiệu hóa hoàn toàn mấy bác cứ tha hồ nẹt nguồn chả bao giờ sụp đâu thế nên mới làm hàn được chứ . Video dưới dây do em làm củng một em TDK nhưng 300amp thôi nẹt tơi bơi khói lửa lấy tua vít chập cực rung luôn

----------


## vodat147

Việc điểu khiển đóng mở theo ý muôn con này có hỗ trợ hết trong Manual chỉ cần đọc tài liệu 1 tí là làm như ráp logo chả có gì khó đối với dân cơ khí mù điện tử  :Big Grin:  
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Lời nói đi đọi với hành động em hi sinh cai tua vít thử nghiệm mấy bác coi luôn không hề có chuyện bảo vệ dưa ngỗng gì hết hi hi  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Ga con

Chắc con này thiết kế cho mấy mục đích này nên cho bypass bảo vệ quá dòng.

Con máy hàn bấm bên xưởng em tải điện đến đầu hàn cố định bằng 2 cây đồng đỏ phi cỡ 25-30mm. Còn đầu động thì truyền bằng một mớ băng đồng đỏ 1mm xếp lại rộng 80mm dày cỡ hơn 20mm (cỡ 1.600mm2). Biến áp ghi 25kVA-3.000A.

Thanks.

----------


## vodat147

Up ngày mới ..............nguồn TDK xịn bay lên nào

----------


## zinken2

con này có điều chỉnh dòng phục vụ việc xi mạ, ăn mòn ko bác ơi

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác cho xin cái mã của 2 con này kiếm tài liệu với ạ, tks.

----------


## luu

> Lời nói đi đọi với hành động em hi sinh cai tua vít thử nghiệm mấy bác coi luôn không hề có chuyện bảo vệ dưa ngỗng gì hết hi hi


tởm thật, mạnh khủng khiếp. em mà có nhu cầu là em hốt ngay, em rất thích cái nguồn này. up cho bác chủ

----------


## mactech

> Lời nói đi đọi với hành động em hi sinh cai tua vít thử nghiệm mấy bác coi luôn không hề có chuyện bảo vệ dưa ngỗng gì hết hi hi


Em đặt 1 con cao này, 0912850168

----------


## Totdo

dùng cái này hàn que inox 2mm được không bác chủ
nó là 3pha 220 dùng 220 1pha như thế nào bác chủ hướng dẫn giúp em phát
thanks

----------


## Gamo

Mới rước 1 em về, giờ đang lăn tăn chơi trò gì với nó đây?  :Wink:

----------


## Totdo

> Mới rước 1 em về, giờ đang lăn tăn chơi trò gì với nó đây?


lấy qua hàn nho nhỏ ra chọt chọt thử chảy không anh

----------


## vodat147

> Mới rước 1 em về, giờ đang lăn tăn chơi trò gì với nó đây?


Hóa ra ông hồi sáng qua em là ông Gà à  :Big Grin:  Lưu số là "PSU ( Nguồn ) " Nên chả biết ai  :Big Grin:  chỉ biết là mua đồ của mình quoài he he

----------


## nicowando

Bá Gà lấy về nướng gà ah .... :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cứ tưởng tên vodat147 già lắm, ai dè giống hotboy ra phết...

Lấy về cũng chưa biết chơi trò gì nữa, cần mấy ông tư vấn nè  :Wink: 

Nướng gà thì chắc ko phù hợp vì 3V qua ko nổi trở con gà, thích hợp nhất là làm hàn bấm (spot welder)... thế chúng ta có những trò chơi gì với hàn bấm ta?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hoho, cứ tưởng tên vodat147 già lắm, ai dè giống hotboy ra phết...
> 
> Lấy về cũng chưa biết chơi trò gì nữa, cần mấy ông tư vấn nè 
> 
> Nướng gà thì chắc ko phù hợp vì 3V qua ko nổi trở con gà, thích hợp nhất là làm hàn bấm (spot welder)... thế chúng ta có những trò chơi gì với hàn bấm ta?


Hàn dịch vụ pin khoan tay đê  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
............
Mình có cái nguồn biến thế bé tý cũng hàn pin được nè, nó tích vô 4 cái tụ 560,000mF

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Óe... ông anh kiếm đâu ra cái tụ khủng thế?

----------


## vodat147

> dùng cái này hàn que inox 2mm được không bác chủ
> nó là 3pha 220 dùng 220 1pha như thế nào bác chủ hướng dẫn giúp em phát
> thanks


Dòng thì dư như không đủ áp mồi hồ quang bác ơi mua chuc cái nối tiếp thì may ra he he . Cái này phụ hợp xi mạ hay hàn bấm thôi ạ . Nó 3 Phase thi trường Nhật nên củng có 220v thôi à thế là y chang điện Vietnam rồi đâu có gì khó ạ  :Big Grin:  
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Cần tìm....
Hôm qua có một bác hẹn em lấy cái nguồn sáng nay đã chuyển 1tr5 cho em ~8h30 có thông báo em đã chuyển tiền và nhắn kèm địa chỉ nhưng em lỡ delete sạch tin nhắn nên giờ ứ biết ông nào . người nhận ra sao luôn nên bác nào lấy nhắn lại em 1 tiếng em biết nha ạ . Em xin lỗi vì sơ suất trên 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

2 Cụm laser Helium-Neon của Hp chả biết hoạt động làm sao bán cho bác nào thích the vè ngâm cứu 
Giá : 5 trăm / 1 em >>> Hết 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Một số nguồn phục vụ mấy bác có nhu cầu . Nguồn có đầy đủ jack , Bát nối mấy bác khỏi phải lo ngại vụ đấu điện  :Big Grin: 
Điện áp đầu vào : 100-240v 
Áp ra : 12v-20amp và 5v-50amp
Giá : 270 ngàn / 1 cái ( Số lượng 6 cái ) >>> Hết
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Câp Nhật : Còn 3 Bộ nguồn nữa ....Anh em ủng hộ nào  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------


## lituan219

Bác chủ còn trạm hàn Nhật bãi nào k?  :Smile:

----------


## vodat147

> Module chuyển đổi nguồn DC-DC của Vicor Usa cực kỳ nhỏ gọn tiện lợi Vào 18-24volt ra 48volt (150w) có thể // nhiều module để tăng cs cho bác náo có nhu cầu. Hàng thanh lý new nguyên box chưa sử dụng giá mới bán rất kinh khủng ( 260$/1pcs )
> Giá : 170 ngàn / 1 em ( Số lượng nhiều )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Up up em nó bay lên Module Dc To Dc của Vicor còn khá nhiều 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Đồng hồ đa năng trong công nghiệp với nhiều chức năng đo volt , công suất , hệ số cos phi , tổng điện năng búa xua cào cào với một mớ chức năng trong manual mấy bác tải về tự tham khảo 
Số lượng : 3 em ( Hết )
Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 em ( Giá thị trường rất là đắt )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## hungcadme

> Đồng hồ đa năng trong công nghiệp với nhiều chức năng đo volt , công suất , hệ số cos phi , tổng điện năng búa xua cào cào với một mớ chức năng trong manual mấy bác tải về tự tham khảo 
> Số lượng : 3 em ( Hết )
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 em ( Giá thị trường rất là đắt )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Nhanh quá. Khi nào có bác để em 1 cái nhé

----------

vodat147

----------


## nicowando

> Đồng hồ đa năng trong công nghiệp với nhiều chức năng đo volt , công suất , hệ số cos phi , tổng điện năng búa xua cào cào với một mớ chức năng trong manual mấy bác tải về tự tham khảo 
> Số lượng : 3 em ( Hết )
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 em ( Giá thị trường rất là đắt )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Quá nhanh , quá nguy hiểm ....

----------

vodat147

----------


## hainghialk

> Quá nhanh , quá nguy hiểm ....


khi nào có hàng báo mình nhé 0166 2294643

----------


## vodat147

Vài bộ nguồn tiếp tục phục vụ mấy bác 
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482
*Ms1 : Nguồn 52v-20A ngoại hình hơi cá sấu một tí nhưng hoạt động êm ái hiệu quả >>> 350 ngàn / 1 em ( SL : 2 em )*

*Ms2 : Nguôn 24v-20amp Philip ngoại hình đẹp>>> 350 ngàn / 1 em  ( SL : 2 em )*

----------


## vodat147

Dám diode xung tháo máy han cho bác nào có nhu cầu .....Loại To 30 ngàn / 1 con....nhỏ 15 ngàn 1 con
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Bể rửa siêu âm Nhật ngoài hình tạm ổn hoạt động hoàn hảo với công suất siêu âm 360w . Thể tích máy ~ mười mấy lít đó không rõ giá new hơn chục củ khoai 
Giá : 1 triệu 7 >>> Đã Bay
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## maxx.side

Mình gạch cái bể này nhé, inbox giúp mình stk nha

----------


## anhxco

> Mình gạch cái bể này nhé, inbox giúp mình stk nha


Em lại chậm chân rùi  :Frown:

----------


## vodat147

Vài bộ nguồn 12v khủng bố hàng new cho các bác về sử dụng
Ms1 : Nguồn 12v-106amp vào 220v của Hp >>> 500 ngàn / 1 em ( số lượng 2 em ) >>> Đã bay 
Ms2 : Nguồn DC To Dc vào đã rộng 36 tới 72vdc ra 12v-100amp hàng mới nguyện túi chưa sửa dụng >>> 500 ngàn / 1 em ( số lượng 2 em )

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## vodat147

Vài bộ Camera Zoom chuyên sử dụng trong "Soi" PCB để hàn mạch , Sử dụng 12v cho camera tín hiệu đầu ra là AV . Bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng liên hệ em nha ạ 
Giá : 1 Triệu 2 / 1 bộ bao gồn ống kính+Camera ( Không kèm theo chân đế và LCD )
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vài bộ nguồn 12v khủng bố hàng new cho các bác về sử dụng
> Ms1 : Nguồn 12v-106amp vào 220v của Hp >>> 500 ngàn / 1 em ( số lượng 2 em )
> Ms2 : Nguồn DC To Dc vào đã rộng 36 tới 72vdc ra 12v-100amp hàng mới nguyện túi chưa sửa dụng >>> 500 ngàn / 1 em ( số lượng 2 em )


lão cho e xin cái ảnh chỗ chân điện out của con điện in220v cái, nếu dễ chế e xúc cả đôi  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## foxnguyen

Bác nào dư dùng bộ nguồn tdk 600A thì để mình nhé. Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Thanh lý em nguồn lab đa năng công suất lớn có thể điều chỉnh áp và dòng ( Bước chỉnh 0.1 ) cho bác nào co nhu cầu về sử dụng.....với nhiều mục đích như cấp nguồn,xi mạ ......
Ngõ vào : 220v
Ngõ ra : ứng với các mức áp khác nhau nguồn cung cấp dòng tương ứng 
0-4volt - 0-80amp
0-8volt - 0-62amp
0-12volt - 0-41amp
0-16volt - 0-31amp
0-20volt - 0-25amp
Giá : 4 triệu 5
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## vodat147

Bất lực ....Thanh lý lô nguồn Siemens 24v-10A vỏ hộp có cái sấu bể or mất hộp mạch đã test toàn bộ hoạt động hoàn hảo 
Thanh lý lỗ vốn nguyên lô 29 con : 4 triệu tròn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật mấy thứ còn tồn cho anh em có nhu cầu 
Ms1 : Đồng hồ đo nhiệt độ chuyên dung không kèm theo sensor , sensor type-K có thể mua lẻ ngoài~30 ngàn >>> 400 ngàn / 1 máy ( Sl : 3 máy )


Ms2 : Module nguồn Dc-Dc vào 36-72volt ra 12volt-100amp >>> Fix mạnh còn 350k / 1 con ( Sl : 2 con )


Ms3 : Box đo nhiệt độ Cal9900 có tài liệu ở mạng đầy đủ sử Sử dụng 110v ( mở ra chuyển sw có thể thành 220v em mất bộ vít chưa tháo ra mod đươc  ) >>> 350 ngàn 


Ms4 : Mấy bộ nguồn 52 và 24  tồn .....Fix còn đồng giá 300k / 1 em

----------


## ngocdong2001

Món này còn không, bớt chút đỉnh đi mình lấy hết!



> Ms3 : 40 Mũi hàn Induction của trạm hàn Metcal ( khoản 3 loại đầu mũi khác nhau ) hàng thanh lý nhà máy Biên Hòa . Bán All 1tr280 ( 32k/1 mũi )

----------


## vodat147

Có một mớ Camera+Lens Zoom 48X tháo thừ máy check PCB trong dây truyền SMT .. Lens của Tamron zoom rất là tốt , nhỏ gọn . Camera hiện em chưa biết mò sao cho chạy bán cho các bác cho nhu cầu ngâm cứu . Lens ngàm C có thể lắp vào nhiều loại Camera khác tương đương để sử dụng .
Giá : 350 ngàn / 1 bộ ( Lens+Cam+Giá nhôm )
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## tranphong248

Cái này dùng làm camera rời cho laptop được không vạy bác Đạt

----------


## vodat147

> Cái này dùng làm camera rời cho laptop được không vạy bác Đạt


Zoom lớn lắm bác ạ sài cho kỹ thuật thôi ....mà em củng chưa rõ Connect với PC làm sao ạ 
Thanks

----------


## tranphong248

Ò. Nếu bác kết nối được với laptop thì cho e hay nhá. Thanks

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con này thường là camera analog, nối trực tiếp với TV là xem được. Còn muốn xem trên PC thì phải có thêm card TV

----------

tranphong248, vodat147

----------


## phuongmd

Nhầm ròi. Sorry

----------


## tranphong248

> Mấy con này thường là camera analog, nối trực tiếp với TV là xem được. Còn muốn xem trên PC thì phải có thêm card TV


Card đó ở cửa hàng vi tính có bán khong a gamo. Giá khoảng nhiu ah. Kết nối bằng cáp gì ah

----------


## thuyetnq

Cái len nầy gắn vào máy ảnh chụp macro phê lòi  :Smile:  độ phóng đại rất lớn ,đến 1:1,6.  .
Ống macrro thông thường độ phóng đại đa số chỉ 1:1

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Tamron-75mm-f...kAAOSwniRWNsBF

----------

vodat147

----------


## Gamo

> Card đó ở cửa hàng vi tính có bán khong a gamo. Giá khoảng nhiu ah. Kết nối bằng cáp gì ah


Card đó bán đầy & rẻ mà, nhưng loại cho laptop thì ngày xưa có slot PCMCIA, giờ ko biết nó kết nối kiểu gì

Mà đã muốn xem trên laptop thì webcam cho khỏe?

----------

tranphong248

----------


## Luyến

> Card đó bán đầy & rẻ mà, nhưng loại cho laptop thì ngày xưa có slot PCMCIA, giờ ko biết nó kết nối kiểu gì
> 
> Mà đã muốn xem trên laptop thì webcam cho khỏe?


Bây giờ thì có vào ânlog ra HDMI ( AV to HDMI )

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Card đó ở cửa hàng vi tính có bán khong a gamo. Giá khoảng nhiu ah. Kết nối bằng cáp gì ah


Dùng cái này đi bác!
http://maytinhduylong.vn/usb-capture...rinh-tivi.html

----------

Gamo, tranphong248

----------


## nicowando

> Cái len nầy gắn vào máy ảnh chụp macro phê lòi  độ phóng đại rất lớn ,đến 1:1,6.  .
> Ống macrro thông thường độ phóng đại đa số chỉ 1:1
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Tamron-75mm-f...kAAOSwniRWNsBF


hehe , 1:1.6 là phóng đại nhỏ hơn 1:1 nhé bác ^^

----------


## thuyetnq

> hehe , 1:1.6 là phóng đại nhỏ hơn 1:1 nhé bác ^^


 Đúng rồi Bác  :Smile:  Mình ẹ toán quá.

----------


## hungson1986

Cái len này  em  thấy thiếu cái  đầu 10x ở trên cùng  hay sao ý

----------


## hbt165

Sau hơn 1 tuần cuối cùng cũng đã về

----------


## VanToan234

> Có một mớ Camera+Lens Zoom 48X tháo thừ máy check PCB trong dây truyền SMT .. Lens của Tamron zoom rất là tốt , nhỏ gọn . Camera hiện em chưa biết mò sao cho chạy bán cho các bác cho nhu cầu ngâm cứu . Lens ngàm C có thể lắp vào nhiều loại Camera khác tương đương để sử dụng .
> Giá : 350 ngàn / 1 bộ ( Lens+Cam+Giá nhôm )
> Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482


Bác ơi cho em hỏi cái len này gắn thêm camera có làm kính hiển vi được không ạ?

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=vodat147;93447]Bất lực ....Thanh lý lô nguồn Siemens 24v-10A vỏ hộp có cái sấu bể or mất hộp mạch đã test toàn bộ hoạt động hoàn hảo 
Thanh lý lỗ vốn nguyên lô 29 con : 4 triệu tròn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Bo mạch nầy còn không anh?
Còn hàng nhờ Anh đo giúp mình chiều dài x chiều rộng của tấm bo mạch là nhiêu cm nhé ?

----------


## vodat147

Một số IGBT tháo Biến tần cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng. Đồng giá 380 ngàn / 1 con ( Bán theo cặp ) . Mấy bác coi thông số IGBT bằng mã em chup nha ạ . Thanks 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## vodat147

Máy đo tần ngoại hình đẹp đo max 250Mhz điện áp sử dụng 220v 
Giá : 8 trăm >>> Đã Bay 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Thiết bị dò của Audiotel thanh lý trong bộ quốc phòng ra cái của nợ này mấy năm rồi ứ sài thanh lý giá vốn cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá : 3 triệu  >>> Đã bán  
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## tranminhlong

em đang quan tâm đến Thiết bị dò của Audiotel,không biết đây có phải là thiết bị dò kim loại,vàng... không hả bác ĐẠT?

----------


## terminaterx300

> em đang quan tâm đến Thiết bị dò của Audiotel,không biết đây có phải là thiết bị dò kim loại,vàng... không hả bác ĐẠT?


dò mìn bỏ mịe  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi...... dò được mìn thì dò kim loại tốt

----------

vodat147

----------


## solero

Nhìn cái dây tín hiệu bằng teflon mạ bạc kia chắc cũng phải là "dạng rộng" đấy.

----------

vodat147

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

newbie up phụ ! nhìn con máy dò xịn quá!

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

Vài con biến tần National bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu sừ dụng 
Thồng số 
Input : 1 or 3 phase 220v ( 50/60hz ) 
Output : 3 phase -220v ( 0.2 to 400hz )
Giá : Bán 1 triệu 8 ( SL 3 con ) >>> Đã bay tất cả . Thanks mấy bác 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Vài thứ có liên quan tới CNC  :Big Grin:  >>> Đã bán hết 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
MS1 : Ray của NSK tổng sài hơn 1m một xí có 2 block . 1.6Kg/1 cây . Số lượng : 5 cây
Giá : 350 ngàn / 1 cây

MS2 : Ray IKO tổng dài 72cm có 1 block 9*4.5*2.8cm nặng 3kg . Số lượng : 1 cây 
Giá : 500 ngàn / 1 cây 

MS3 : Ray THK tổng dài 86cm có 1 block mã SRS25M nặng 2 ký 3 . Số lương 1 cây 
Giá : 500 ngàn 


Nếu ai lấy hết toàn bộ 7 cây ở trên thì 2 triệu 6 tròn + tặng thêm 1 cây ray  2block hơi cũ như hình

----------


## vodat147

Một số bộ nguồn cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Bộ nguồn Liner DC to DC vào 40-56volt ra 24-27volt công suất 2040w >>> Giá : 400 ngàn 
Ms2 : bộ nguồn vào 220v ra 27volt 35.5amper của Delta ( 950w) >>> Giá : 450 ngàn >>> Đã bán

----------


## vodat147

Relay bán dẫn cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Thông số : Như hình 
Giá : 120 ngàn / 1 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

CB đôi đơn các loại + Khởi động từ to nhỏ lớn bé tháo tủ điện công nghiệp hàng đẹp tươi cho các bác lấy về sử dụng ...Thông số các bác coi mã tự tra cứu giúp em nhiều loại không tiện chụp 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Giá : CB Đồng giá cứ 55 ngàn / 1 cái 
Khởi động từ :
Moeller (3 phase-55amp coil 220v ) >>> 170/ 1 con( Sl : 2) >>> Đã bán 
Moeller ( 3 phase -33amp coil 220v ) >>> 100k / 1 con ( Sl : 1 ) >>> Đã bán 
Moeller các modem ( DIL EM-10-G và DIL EM-10 và LP1k0901BD3 ) Đồng giá 75 ngàn / 1 con ( mỗi modem 1 con ) 
Moeller ( 3 phase-90amp coil 220v) siêu gậu >>> 200k /1 con >>> Đã bán 
Moeller PKZ2 ( công tắt vặn tích hợp gì đó ứ biết google dum em ) >>> 170k / con ( Sl : 1 )

----------


## solero

Gạch đống Contactor

----------

vodat147

----------


## Bách Ckm

Sao gọi thuê bao rồi bác, 1 con triệu rưỡi hả bác, có bớt tý nào không 




> Bộ nguồn công nghiệp TDK Nhật hàng thanh lý chưa qua sử dụng cho bác nào có nhu cầu tha về lam hàn bấm hay xi mạ .....
> Điện áp đầu ra : 3volt ( thể điều chỉnh dãi hẹp ) 
> Dòng đầu ra : 600 Amper 
> Điện áp đầu vào :  Gôc 3 Phase 220v  thị trường Nhật nên cắm 1 phase 220v Vietnam tốt 
> Giá bán : 1 triệu 5 / 1 bộ ( số lượng nhiều )
> Hình : 
> Đính kèm 26792Đính kèm 26793Đính kèm 26794

----------


## vodat147

> Sao gọi thuê bao rồi bác, 1 con triệu rưỡi hả bác, có bớt tý nào không


Chiều nay máy em hết pin bác ạ . Nguôn này em hết hàng tư lâu rồi . Cảm ơn sư quan tâm của bác 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

20 Con Driver Server AC của Omron và Yaskawa thao máy ......tụi nó tháo ẩu quá đập nhìn tanh bành vỏ ..bán cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng em củng không rành món này nên không bao test bán mù 20 con 
Trong đó có : 16 con : 100w - 3 con 400w - 1 con 750w ( input 220v )
Giá bán toàn bộ 20 con : 4 triệu >>> Đã bay toàn bộ 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## phuocviet346

Nhanh như chớp

----------


## khangscc

> Nhanh như chớp


Cướp là phải nhanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Một số Timer của Omron model H3CA sử dụng 220v chỉnh từ 0.1s tới 9999h có tích hợp sẵn relay 3 ở trong 
Giá: 150 ngàn / 1 cái ( Đã bao gồm đế đi cùng )
Liên hệ : 01699897382-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## ali35

> Một số Timer của Omron model H3CA sử dụng 220v chỉnh từ 0.1s tới 9999h có tích hợp sẵn relay 3 ở trong 
> Giá: 150 ngàn / 1 cái ( Đã bao gồm đế đi cùng )
> Liên hệ : 01699897382-Võ Thành Đạt
> Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh
> Đính kèm 29349Đính kèm 29350Đính kèm 29351


minh lay 2 cai nhe,mai ghe lay

----------


## vodat147

> minh lay 2 cai nhe,mai ghe lay


Có gì bác cứ call em hoặc ghé trực tiếp nhà lấy nha ạ 
Thanks bác

----------


## vodat147

Chục con control nhiệt độ modun Omron E5C3 hàng mới đẹp không kèm theo đế .. bán cho bác anh em nào cho nhảu cầu sử dụng
Giá : 70 ngàn / 1 cái >>> Đã bán hết
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## vodat147

Lại về mớ Driver bán cho các bác có nhu cầu sử sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh
Ms1 : Driver Sanyo Denki thông số model như hình mấy bác tham khảo cụ thể giúp em >>> Giá : 290 ngàn / 1 con ( Sl 15 con )
Ms2 : Driver keyence  thông số model như hình mấy bác tham khảo cụ thể giúp em >>> Giá : 290 ngàn / 1 con (Sl 11 con )

----------


## vodat147

Cần xèng gấp......Em Thanh lý toàn bộ 2 loại Driver trên đồng giá 290 ngàn / 1 con ...........

----------


## vodat147

upppp ngày mới bay lên

----------


## Xuan Gio

mấy món này còn không thớt.




> Cập nhật tí mấy món gọi là liên quan tới CNC  
> 15 cái ray của THK cho anh em lấy block chế cháo mini linh tinh : Tất cả 450 ngàn 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn 12v-1000w Hp phục vụ các bác 
Giá : 450 ngàn / 1 cái ( SL : 2 cái )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Cuối năm giải tán một số linh kiện tồn kho cho các bác có nhu cầu
Ms1 : IGBT CM400DY-12NF >>> Giá : 350 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 16 con )
Ms2 : diode và......Như hình tổng 44 con : Đồng giá : 90 ngàn / 1 con
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## vodat147

Một số biến tần bán cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Ms1 : Yaskawa G7 5.5kw đã test hoạt động tốt >>> 4 Triệu 5 >>> Đã bán
Ms2 : 6 con Hitachi 400w bét hộp vẫn chạy cho các bác về vọc >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con  >>> còn 5 con
Ms3 : 1 con Servo Yaskawa 100w như hình >>> 400 ngàn >>> Đã bán
Liên hệ : 0169989742-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## thuhanoi

> Một số biến tần bán cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
> 
> Ms3 : 1 con Servo Yaskawa 100w như hình >>> 400 ngàn
> Liên hệ : 0169989742-Võ Thành Đạt


Mình lấy con Yaskawa 100 nhé

----------


## vodat147

> Mình lấy con Yaskawa 100 nhé


Em vừa bán rồi anh ạ . Cảm ơn anh đã quan tâm
Thanks

----------


## inhainha

> Mình lấy con Yaskawa 100 nhé


Mình có 1 con nè bác Huề, mã SGDV-R90A11A. Giá bằng chủ thớt luôn. Bán thanh lý luôn cho rồi. Alo báo mã D229 nhé bác. Bác không lấy thì sẽ để cho người khác.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em vừa bán rồi anh ạ . Cảm ơn anh đã quan tâm
> Thanks


Hi, không sao mình mua chơi chơi thôi mà.




> Mình có 1 con nè bác Huề, mã SGDV-R90A11A. Giá bằng chủ thớt luôn. Bán thanh lý luôn cho rồi. Alo báo mã D229 nhé bác. Bác không lấy thì sẽ để cho người khác.


Hi, cám ơn bác inhainha, mình cũng không cần lắm em này nên nhường bác khác cần hơn. Cái này mình vui vui mua ngâm cứu chơi ấy mà.

----------


## thuyetnq

Ms2 : 6 con Hitachi 400w bét hộp vẫn chạy cho các bác về vọc >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con 



[/QUOTE]

Mình lấy 1 con nầy nha anh.
Con có chử warning ấy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vodat147

> Ms2 : 6 con Hitachi 400w bét hộp vẫn chạy cho các bác về vọc >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con


Mình lấy 1 con nầy nha anh.
Con có chử warning ấy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Ô tô kê anh .....Anh chủ động liên hệ em nha ạ . Thanks anh

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật thêm vài thứ linh tinh cho các bác có nhu cầu 
Ms1 : 2 sợi cáp tháo Driver có kiểu đầu như hình dài ~2m >>> 150 ngàn / 1 sợi 
Ms2 : 1 Wide Sensor tháo máy >>> 150 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Một số box chứ năng tủ điện phuc vụ anh em về lắp tủ + Vít vẹo linh tinh 
Giá : Toàn bộ box đồng giá : 190 ngàn / 1 cái
Ms1 : omron k3ma f manual Frequency/Rate Meter 
Ms2 : LT230 series Digital Indicating Controller
Ms3 : SDC15 Single Loop Controller 
Ms4 : Timer H3CA
Ms5 : Timer H5CX 
Ms6 : Hộp 15 mũi vít ba-ke new makita >>> 70 ngàn / 1 hộp 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Mitsu E720 đen bóng mới keng xà beng cho bác nào yêu rướt về nhà ...Hoạt động hoàn hảo 
Thông số 
Giá : 4 triệu 5
Công suất : 5.5kw
Input : 220v
Out : 220-240v 0.2-400Hz
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482

----------


## tranhung123456

> Mình lấy con Yaskawa 100 nhé


bác thuhanoi có card chạy mạng cho drive yaskawa ko

----------


## thuhanoi

> bác thuhanoi có card chạy mạng cho drive yaskawa ko


Hi, mình không có món này rồi, mình định mua chơi chơi vậy thôi, ý đồ là cắm USB vào máy tính mà điều khiển chạy linh tinh  :Big Grin: 
Đa số những món mình mua là do nó sạch sẽ xinh xinh thôi chứ chẳng biết ứng dụng gì  :Big Grin:  - để sưu tập là chính  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vodat147

> Mitsu E720 đen bóng mới keng xà beng cho bác nào yêu rướt về nhà ...Hoạt động hoàn hảo 
> Thông số 
> Giá : 4 triệu 5
> Công suất : 5.5kw
> Input : 220v
> Out : 220-240v 0.2-400Hz
> Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482
> Đính kèm 31041Đính kèm 31042Đính kèm 31043


Lên nào biến tần . Bác nào ở Sài Gòn qua lấy trưc tiếp em fix cực mạnh cho đi luôn hiện chuyển phát ứ làm nữa bán xa sợ hơi khó
Thanks

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mã số 6 còn ko bác chủ

----------


## vodat147

> Mã số 6 còn ko bác chủ


Còn đó anh ạ nhưng chắt qua tết thôi hiện giờ chuyển phát nghỉ làm hết rồi ứ mần ăn được gì nữa

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Ray dài bao nhiêu vậy? có ray 25 không?

----------


## maycncmini

> Một số IGBT tháo Biến tần cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng. Đồng giá 380 ngàn / 1 con ( Bán theo cặp ) . Mấy bác coi thông số IGBT bằng mã em chup nha ạ . Thanks 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh 
> Đính kèm 28154Đính kèm 28155Đính kèm 28156


Mấy con IGBT của FuJi còn không bạn ?

----------


## vodat147

Biền Tần 5.5kw Fix Mạnh 3 triệu 8 cho bác nào ở HCM qua lấy trực tiếp....giờ này ứ gửi được gì nữa chán quá !

----------


## Takami

> Biền Tần 5.5kw Fix Mạnh 3 triệu 8 cho bác nào ở HCM qua lấy trực tiếp....giờ này ứ gửi được gì nữa chán quá !


3.5tr em lên chở ngay và luôn trong hôm nay. Mai về rồi

----------


## vodat147

Tranh thủ cuối năm rao bán một số mặt hàn ưu tiên cho các bác ở Sài Gòn tới lấy trực tiếp trong nay vào mai
Ms1 : 1 số công tắt 3 phase 20amp >>> 50 ngàn / 1 cái 
Ms2 : Contactor 80amp ( Cuộn hút 220 ) >>> 250 ngàn / 1 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Tranh thủ cuối năm rao bán một số mặt hàn ưu tiên cho các bác ở Sài Gòn tới lấy trực tiếp trong nay vào mai
> Ms1 : 1 số công tắt 3 phase 20amp >>> 50 ngàn / 1 cái 
> Ms2 : Contactor 80amp ( Cuộn hút 220 ) >>> 250 ngàn / 1 con 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Bác để em đống này dc ko
Vì e ở hn

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn công nghiệp TDK-Lambda 12v-50amp cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng-Ưu tiên giao dịch trực tiếp tại Sài Gòn
Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Một số Relay bán dẫn ( SSR ) Của Japan tháo tủ điện bán cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng
Giá : 80 ngàn / 1 cái 
Liên hệ :01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## trucnguyen

> Một số Relay bán dẫn ( SSR ) Của Japan tháo tủ điện bán cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng
> Giá : 80 ngàn / 1 cái 
> Liên hệ :01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Em lấy hét mớ này nhé bác. 
Chuyển tiền  cọc  trước, sau Tết bác ship được không.

----------


## vodat147

> Em lấy hét mớ này nhé bác. 
> Chuyển tiền  cọc  trước, sau Tết bác ship được không.


Có gì bác liên hệ trực tiếp em cho dễ làm việc nha ạ 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

2 cục lọc nguồn tháo tủ điện tổng của Fuji Japan cực kỳ mới đẹp cho các bác cho nhu cầu lọc điện cho hệ thống nhà mình ....
Giá : 1 Triệu 5 / 1 con  ( Số Lượng 2 con )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Vài thứ phục vụ các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh 
Ms1 : Lọc nguồn Chaffner 10amp >>> 100 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl : 15 cái ) 
Ms2 : Một số nguồn Lambda >>> Đồng giá 120 ngàn / 1 cái i
Thông số : 5v-10amp ( Sl : 2 cái ) - 5v-5amp ( Sl : 6 cái ) - 12v-2.6amp ( SL : 3 cái ) - 15v-1.4amp ( SL : 4 cái ) - 24v-3amp ( Sl : 1 cái ) - 3 volt-10amp ( SL : 1 cái )

----------


## ronaldinho_07

có con nào 10-110v DC ko mại :v

----------


## bb05

bộ này còn ko a,ray 15 dài hơn gang tay á

----------


## vodat147

Hộp 10 mũi Vít hợp kim chuyên sử dụng cho dòng máy bắt vít cầm tay của Makita hàng công Sing....cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá : 200 ngàn / 1 bộ
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Một số linh kiện thiết bị tự động hóa cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Đia chỉ : Bình Thạnh
Ms1 : Biến tần cực đẹp  Mitsu 15kw thông số như hình >>> Giá 7 triệu 5 
Ms2 : Biến Tần Delta 1.5kw thông số như hình >>> Giá : 1 triệu 6
Ms3 : Mitsu Melsec aj65sbtb1-16d hàng mới nguyên tui chưa khui kèm giấy tờ >>> Giá : 270 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl 4 em )

----------


## vodat147

Nhẹ nhàng bay lên ngày mới ~~

----------


## vodat147

> Một số linh kiện thiết bị tự động hóa cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Đia chỉ : Bình Thạnh
> Ms1 : Biến tần cực đẹp  Mitsu 15kw thông số như hình >>> Giá 7 triệu 5 
> Ms2 : Biến Tần Delta 1.5kw thông số như hình >>> Giá : 1 triệu 6
> Ms3 : Mitsu Melsec aj65sbtb1-16d hàng mới nguyên tui chưa khui kèm giấy tờ >>> Giá : 270 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl 4 em )
> Đính kèm 31786Đính kèm 31787Đính kèm 31788Đính kèm 31789Đính kèm 31790Đính kèm 31791Đính kèm 31792Đính kèm 31793Đính kèm 31794


Bay lên....

----------

ppgas

----------


## manipul

> Bay lên....


Em gạch cái biến tần 15kw nhé, đã liên hệ qua Zalo nhưng chưa thấy trả lời.

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

Một số PLC của Keyence Model KV-40DR khá mới đẹp cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng .
Giá : 1 triệu 8 / 1 con ( SL 4 con )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Một số thứ cập nhật cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Ms1 : Công tắt 3 phase như hình >>> Giá : 80 ngàn / 1 cái 
Ms2 : Contactor Mitsu 20amp ( Coil : 220v ) >>> 120 ngàn / 1 cái 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt 
Địa chỉ : Bình Thạnh

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Bác ship cod cho em 4 cái contactor nhé 
phạm khánh chung  tổ 6 khu 6 - bãi cháy - Hạ long - Quảng Ninh 0988123198

----------


## vodat147

Nói khọng với COD bác ạ 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Một số linh kiện hàng mới nguyên hộp chưa qua sử dụng cho anh em sử dụng
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Đia chỉ : Bình Thạnh 
Ms1 : Relay bán dẫn Omron 45amper >>> 200 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 8 con )
Ms2 : Cảm biến nhiệt độ lò nôi xong các loại >>> 90 ngàn / 1 cái

----------


## vodat147

Bán con AC Servo Yaskawa new nguyên thùng thông số chụp trong hình bác nào quan tâm ủng hộ em nha ạ . Thanks
Giá : 2 triệu 5
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## thuyetnq

[QUOTE=vodat147;104214]Một số linh kiện hàng mới nguyên hộp chưa qua sử dụng 

Ms2 : Cảm biến nhiệt độ lò nôi xong các loại >>> 90 ngàn / 1 cái 



Cho mình lấy 1 con nha anh

----------


## vodat147

[QUOTE=thuyetnq;104657]


> Một số linh kiện hàng mới nguyên hộp chưa qua sử dụng 
> 
> Ms2 : Cảm biến nhiệt độ lò nôi xong các loại >>> 90 ngàn / 1 cái 
> 
> 
> 
> Cho mình lấy 1 con nha anh


Có gì anh liên hệ trực tiếp em cho dễ nha ạ . 
Thanks

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## vodat147

AC Servo Yaskawa 0.45Kw hàng mới keng số lượng 10 con cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng >>> Xong đã bán hết 

Câp nhật thêm vài thứ linh tinh cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng ạ . Thanks
Khởi động từ Mitsu 20amp ( Sl : 4 con ) Và Telemecanique 25amp ( Sl : 6 con ) >>> Đồng giá : 120 ngàn / 1 con >>> Xong đã bay tất

----------


## vodat147

Bay lên chiều muộn 
Thanks

----------


## tranhung123456

> Một số linh kiện hàng mới nguyên hộp chưa qua sử dụng 
> 
> Ms2 : Cảm biến nhiệt độ lò nôi xong các loại >>> 90 ngàn / 1 cái 
> 
> 
> 
> Cho mình lấy 1 con nha anh


còn không lấy 4 dây như trên hình

 còn mấy cái  servomotor 450w trên hình mới quá  mà có drive không vậy

----------


## vodat147

> còn không lấy 4 dây như trên hình
> 
>  còn mấy cái  servomotor 450w trên hình mới quá  mà có drive không vậy


Dây cảm biến nhiệt còn rất nhiều anh ạ . Có gì em sẽ liên hệ anh trự tiếp

----------


## vodat147

2 Cái Encoder tháo máy Fanuc xinh xinh cho bác nào yêu . Đã test hoạt động tốt
Giá bán 2 con : 500 ngàn >>> Xong đã bay !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn 51.4-57amp ( 2950w ) lại về số lượng lớn cho các bác có nhu cầu lắp tủ điện nhà mình 
Giá : 5 trăm ngàn / 1 cái 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## hoahong102

ông chủ tìm cho 10-15 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ, một ít timer giá hợp lý tý

----------


## vodat147

> ông chủ tìm cho 10-15 cái điều khiển nhiệt độ, một ít timer giá hợp lý tý


Liên hệ trực tiếp em để có giá đẹp khi lấy số lượng lớn nha ạ

----------


## vodat147

Mốt số thứ cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Contactor 24amp ( Coil 220v ) nhỏ xinh >>> 120 ngàn / 1 cái ( SL : 6 cái ) >>> Còn 4 cái 
Ms2 : Biến tần 300w Fuji rất mới đẹp diện vào 220v ra 1-400Hz >>>  600 ngàn >>> XONG

----------


## vodat147

Một số bác hỏi em cái nguồn 51volt có cần kích hay không thì khi bán em có kích kiểm tra áp đẩy đủ trước khi gửi các bác nên mọi người yên tâm về cắm là sài thôi nha ạ !

----------


## pvkhai

> Một số linh kiện hàng mới nguyên hộp chưa qua sử dụng cho anh em sử dụng
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Đia chỉ : Bình Thạnh 
> Ms1 : Relay bán dẫn Omron 45amper >>> 200 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 8 con )
> 
> Đính kèm 32122Đính kèm 32123


Nếu còn thì gạch Ms1 : Relay bán dẫn Omron 45amper >>> 200 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 8 con )

----------


## vodat147

> Nếu còn thì gạch Ms1 : Relay bán dẫn Omron 45amper >>> 200 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 8 con )


Số lượng bác ạ ? Có gì có số phone đó liên hệ trực tiếp em cho dễ nha ạ 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

> Nguồn 51.4-57amp ( 2950w ) lại về số lượng lớn cho các bác có nhu cầu lắp tủ điện nhà mình 
> Giá : 5 trăm ngàn / 1 cái 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Đính kèm 32615Đính kèm 32616


Còn 4 thằng cu nữa up lên cho các bác thấy ạ 
Thanks

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được 8 con solid state relay, hàng đẹp.
Thanks.

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

> Đã nhận được 8 con solid state relay, hàng đẹp.
> Thanks.


Vân cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm ủng hộ 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Màng hình mitsubishi a870got đẹp lung linh nguyên túi cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng về bóc Zin em nó
Giá : 3 triệu 5 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Bay lên ngày đầu tuần . Nguồn vẫn còn đôi em và một số thứ mấy bác ủng hộ em nha ạ ! 
Thanks

----------


## BKH

Nguồn 3kw còn ko để e 4 con nha bác.

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

> Nguồn 3kw còn ko để e 4 con nha bác.


Đã liên hệ . Chốt giao dịch với bác ạ >>> Nguồn 3000w coi như hết 
Thanks mấy bác đã quan tâm

----------


## MinhPT

> Một số bác hỏi em cái nguồn 51volt có cần kích hay không thì khi bán em có kích kiểm tra áp đẩy đủ trước khi gửi các bác nên mọi người yên tâm về cắm là sài thôi nha ạ !


Đồng hồ đẹp quá. Con này cũ ở VN tầm bao nhiêu tiền bác?

----------


## vodat147

4 Cái supper Vexta 5 Phase model như hình đẹp ngon cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá : Đã Xong !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Fix mạnh con động cơ Yaskawa  new nguyên thùng ế ẩm quá ! Giá kịch sàn cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Giá còn : 1 triệu 5 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Lại thêm số ít em nguồn viễn thông 41volt ~20amp ngày xưa em có từng bán rồi nên mượn luôn ảnh củ up ạ
Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 Con ( SL : 4 con ) >>> Còn 2 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## taih2

> Lại thêm số ít em nguồn viễn thông 41volt ~20amp ngày xưa em có từng bán rồi nên mượn luôn ảnh củ up ạ
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 Con ( SL : 4 con ) 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Mới call cho chú 0949 984 2xx mai chuyển khoản nhá. Thanks chú !

----------

vodat147

----------


## hoahong102

> Fix mạnh con động cơ Yaskawa  new nguyên thùng ế ẩm quá ! Giá kịch sàn cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng 
> Giá còn : 1 triệu 5 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


cái này 450W phải ko chủ thớt

----------


## vodat147

> cái này 450W phải ko chủ thớt


 Em có chụp cái mạc đó bác đọc thông số kỹ thuật giúp em nha ạ 
Thanks

----------


## th11

mình gạch 1 con 41v20a và 12v 50a nhé. số đuôi 695 vua call

----------


## thwcs

> Nguồn công nghiệp TDK-Lambda 12v-50amp cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng-Ưu tiên giao dịch trực tiếp tại Sài Gòn
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 con 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Đính kèm 31113


Bác ơi cục này còn không ạ! Bác có ship Hải Phòng được ko ạ?

----------


## vodat147

> Bác ơi cục này còn không ạ! Bác có ship Hải Phòng được ko ạ?


Còn 1 con bác ạ . Bác cứ liên hệ trưc tiếp em cho dễ nha ạ . Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Hàng lại về cho mây bác sử dụng  . 14 con Driver 5 phase của Vexta
Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 con >>> Đã xong toàn bộ . Thanks
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

2 chú biến tần FR-A520 2.2kw đẹp cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng cho hệ thống của nhà mình 
Giá : 3tr/1 con >>> Xong
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Linh tinh Driver bầm + dập nhưng test điện lên cho các bác ngâm cứu....13 con tất cả 
Bán cả đám : 4tr2 >>> Xong
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mớ này hình như bác lụm trên đường ve chai tân phước phải hông. Hôm bữa có đi qua thấy mà hỏi thử xong thấy ghê quá nên không lụm ạ. Nãy quay lại thì hk thấy nữa.:-)

----------


## vodat147

> Mớ này hình như bác lụm trên đường ve chai tân phước phải hông. Hôm bữa có đi qua thấy mà hỏi thử xong thấy ghê quá nên không lụm ạ. Nãy quay lại thì hk thấy nữa.:-)


Nguyễn Văn Linh-Phạm Hùng bác ơi

----------


## vodat147

Linh tình vài món của Vexta cập nhật cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Pulse Generator UG6100S : 200 ngàn / 1 cái ( SL : 6 cái ) 
Ms2 : Driver 5 Phase UDX5114 : 300 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl : 4 cái )
Ms3 : Driver 5 Phase UDK5114N : 300 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl : 1 cái)

----------


## huanpt

Mình đặt 1 Pulse Generator UG6100S.
Chiều làm về chạy qua lấy.

----------


## vodat147

Cập nhật vì thứ cho các bác có nhu cầu  !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Lọc nguồn Fuji và Lọc nguồn Schafner thông số như hình >>> Xong
Ms2 : Biến tần Yaskawa 6kva  Điện 200v >>> 2 triều 2 
Ms3 : Một số cảm biến áp suất như hình >>> Đồng giá : 80 ngàn / 1 cái 
Ms4 : Nguồn 41volt trước em có rao bễ gạch còn dư 2 em rao tiếp ... >>> 400 ngàn / 1 em

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn viễn thống số lượng lớn lại về cho các bác đầu tư cho tủ điện nhà mình 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Nguồn Sm1600 ( 1600w Out : 55v-27,5amp ) >>> 350 ngàn / 1 con 
Ms2 : Nguồn Emerson đời mới nhỏ mà có võ ( 1600w Out : 53.5volt ) >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con 
Ms3 : Nguồn Asisson đời mới nhỏ mà có võ ( 2900w Out :  53.5amp ) >>> 550 ngàn / 1 con

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cập nhật vì thứ cho các bác có nhu cầu  !
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
> Ms1 : Lọc nguồn Fuji và Lọc nguồn Schafner thông số như hình >>> Xong
> Ms2 : Biến tần Yaskawa 6kva  Điện 200v >>> 2 triều 2 
> Ms3 : Một số cảm biến áp suất như hình >>> Đồng giá : 80 ngàn / 1 cái 
> Ms4 : Nguồn 41volt trước em có rao bễ gạch còn dư 2 em rao tiếp ... >>> 400 ngàn / 1 em


Xem kỹ cảm biến áp suất (dương) hay vancuum (âm) vậy Đạt.

----------


## Tuanlm

gạch em biến tần nhé

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn nghẽo bay lên buổi tối  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Còn lại vài em nữa ! bay lên nào 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Bán con nguồn Sorensen công nghiệp . Do sài điện 380 3 phase nên em không có điện thử bán cho các nào có có điện sử check sử dụng 
Thông số : Công suất 11kw . Điện áp vào : 3 phase 380 . Điện áp đầu : 0-160volt . Dòng đầu ra : 0-63amp
Liên hệ : Võ Thành Đạt-01699897482
Giá : Xong

----------


## vodat147

2 cục nguồn phát siêu âm Japan cho máy rửa siêu âm công suất lớn hoạt động tốt
Thông số : Input 220v , Power out : 1.2kw F : 28khz
Giá : Xong !

----------


## vopminh

Mình gạch bộ nguồn ultrasonic nhé

----------


## vodat147

Vài thứ bán cho các bác sử dụng 
Liên hệ :01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Driver+Servo AC Pana 400w >>> 2 triệu 1 >>> Xong !
Ms2 : Lọc 20amp TDK  >>> 320 ngàn / 1 cục

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch bộ servo nha em

----------


## vodat147

Biến tần cho các bác ngâm cứu lên được ~960hz . Thông số như hình 
Giá : 800 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Biến tần Toshiba 400w chưa một lần sữ dụng bị vứt só nên hơi trầy trụa tí 
Giá : 600 ngàn >>> Xong !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Kéo mấy em nguồn lên cho các bác có nhu cầu thấy về sử dụng ạ 
Thanks 
Nguồn viễn thống số lượng lớn lại về cho các bác đầu tư cho tủ điện nhà mình 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : Nguồn Sm1600 ( 1600w Out : 55v-27,5amp ) >>> 350 ngàn / 1 con 
Ms2 : Nguồn Emerson đời mới nhỏ mà có võ ( 1600w Out : 53.5volt ) >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con 
Ms3 : Nguồn Asisson đời mới nhỏ mà có võ ( 2900w Out : 53.5amp ) >>> 550 ngàn / 1 con

----------


## vodat147

Vài thứ cập nhật cho các bác có nhu cầu sử dụng 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : SSR 15amp-3 Phase Omron like new >>> 250 ngàn / 1 con ( SL : 2 con ) >>> Xong 
Ms2 : Đồng đo hồ đa năng đo điện áp-dòng-công suất và nhiều tính năng khác gần giống loại em đã từng bán trước đây >>>  400 ngàn / 1 con ( SL 3 con ) >>> Còn 2 con

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cặp SSR nhé

----------

vodat147

----------


## thaibinhcnc

còn con nguồn nào không ông chủ

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

> còn con nguồn nào không ông chủ


Còn nhiều lắm bác ơi ế lòi ra ủng hộ em đi :3
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

> Mình lấy cặp SSR nhé


Vân anh ạ có gì em gửi anh nha 
Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Còn nhiều lắm bác ơi ế lòi ra ủng hộ em đi :3
> Thanks


đang kiếm con 24v/10A trở lên. Hàng công nghiệp
Có nhớ inbox mình. cảm ơn

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Đat có jack servo pana để luôn mình ít cái

----------


## vodat147

> đang kiếm con 24v/10A trở lên. Hàng công nghiệp
> Có nhớ inbox mình. cảm ơn


Có anh ạ của Simement hồi em Inbox nhé

----------


## vodat147

> Bác Đat có jack servo pana để luôn mình ít cái


Không có rồi anh ạ . Sau kiếm dược em báo anh

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Có anh ạ của Simement hồi em Inbox nhé


ok. inbox ngay đi shop

----------


## ali35

mình cần nguồn 24v trong khoảng từ 25A đến 45A có hàng ko ạ(hàng công nghiệ càng tốt ),inbox dùm nhé

----------


## vodat147

Có cây Visme new box model như hình bác nào có nhu cầu ủng hộ em nha ạ 
Giá : 800 ngàn >>> Xong !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

2 con Inventer 10kw cho hệ thống năng lượng mặt trời khủng . Ứ biết có bác nào có nhu cầu không . Hàng new nguyên thùng chưa qua sử dụng 
Model :LBSG-10-T3-F-A    Link : http://home.gyps.gs-yuasa.com/produc...fa_3_shiyo.php M
Giá : 7tr5 / 1 con ( Sl 2 con ) >>> Xong !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## Ledngochan

> 2 con Inventer 10kw cho hệ thống năng lượng mặt trời khủng . Ứ biết có bác nào có nhu cầu không . Hàng new nguyên thùng chưa qua sử dụng 
> Model :LBSG-10-T3-F-A    Link : http://home.gyps.gs-yuasa.com/produc...fa_3_shiyo.php M
> Giá : 7tr5 / 1 con ( Sl 2 con ) 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Có đấy nhưng hơi khủng nhỉ, để mình nghiên cứu đã.

----------


## foxnguyen

Hệ thống năng lượng của mình 400w. Kô bít chơi con này dc ko nhỉ.  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hệ thống năng lượng của mình 400w. Kô bít chơi con này dc ko nhỉ.


Chắc chắn là được, Dùng có 1/20 công suất khi nào cho nó hư  :Big Grin: 

Xem catalog áp vào dãi rộng 0-600VDC luôn, hiệu suất cao dữ, đúng là Japan

----------

foxnguyen, vodat147

----------


## vodat147

Em PLC Fx2n-80Mr cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng . Ngoại hình sạch đẹp bị mất nắp che hic hic
Giá : 2 Triệu 8
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vodat147

Buổi tối bay lên vài món !

----------


## vodat147

Ứ có hàng hóa gì ! Up lên rao mấy món cũ còn nhiều nguồn hệ 52 với 24 lắm ạ !
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Giảm giá mạnh . Thanh lý đồ tồn kiếm vốn làm việc khác  :Big Grin:  . Em bán theo theo nhóm đồ thanh lý mấy bác tham khảo ủng hộ nhe ạ !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
Ms1 : 7 con nguồn Sm1600 ( 52v-1600w ) >>> 7 con : 2 triệu >>> Xong !
Ms2 : 3 con nguồn Emesonr 1600w và 2900w >>> 3 con : 1 triệu >>> Xong !
Ms3 : Box control nhiệt dộ Cal 9900 >>> 250 ngàn ( Sl 1 con )
Ms4 : 2 Nguồn SM ( Màu đen có quoai ) 1600w - 52v >>> 2 con : 600 ngàn >>> Xong !

----------


## vodat147

lâu quá không cập nhật món gì .Up 2 em biến tần F500 3.7kw lên lấy lại khí thế  :Big Grin:  .Ngoại hình like new
Giá : 3 triệu 3 / 1con ( Sl : 2 con )
Bác nào ôm cả 2 con giá đẹp 6tr2 cho 2 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đat

----------


## vodat147

Máy đo điện trở cách điện Hioki cho các bác sử dũng trong công việc kỹ thuật
Giá : 1 triệu 8
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## vanminh989

> lâu quá không cập nhật món gì .Up 2 em biến tần F500 3.7kw lên lấy lại khí thế  .Ngoại hình like new
> Giá : 3 triệu 3 / 1con ( Sl : 2 con )
> Bác nào ôm cả 2 con giá đẹp 6tr2 cho 2 con 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đat


em hỏi ngu tí, không phải dân chuyên ngành
loại biến tần này không có điều chỉnh tốc độ bằng biến trở sao bác chủ ?

----------


## minhhung999

Điều chỉnh bằng nút lên xuống đó bạn

----------


## vanminh989

> Điều chỉnh bằng nút lên xuống đó bạn


 vậy a.cảm ơn bạn 
mình lại hỏi tiếp vậy ở một số dòng biến tần khác có cả biên trở và nút lên xuống thì có khác nhau gì không bạn ?
mong bạn chỉ giúp ?

----------


## minhhung999

Tùy dòng biến tần, tuỳ hãng sản xuất sẽ có thiết kế riêng. Nút lên xuống có thể dùng để set lên xuống khi setup biến tần. Nút điều chỉnh để chỉnh tần số or có thể câu ra terminal với biến trở ngoài nữa.

----------

vanminh989

----------


## vanminh989

vang.cám ơn bác đã giải đáp những thắc mắc cơ bản mà em không biết

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Fix mạnh con động cơ Yaskawa  new nguyên thùng ế ẩm quá ! Giá kịch sàn cho bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng 
> Giá còn : 1 triệu 5 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt 
> Đính kèm 33049Đính kèm 33050Đính kèm 33051Đính kèm 33052


Bác chụp hình giúp em cái port dây với nhé. Được thì em gạch luôn.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Ms2 : 6 con Hitachi 400w bét hộp vẫn chạy cho các bác về vọc >>> 400 ngàn / 1 con 
> 
> Đính kèm 30851
> 
> Đính kèm 30852


Gạch 2 con
Con có chử warning ấy  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## vodat147

Đồng hồ đo công suất , tổng điện tiêu thụ , dòng , áp , cos phi linh tinh xà beng cho các bác lắp tủ điện nhà mình
Giá : 500 ngàn >>> Xong !
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## ali35

> Đồng hồ đo công suất , tổng điện tiêu thụ , dòng , áp , cos phi linh tinh xà beng cho các bác lắp tủ điện nhà mình
> Giá : 500 ngàn
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


mình lấy cái này nhé,lát sms cho bác

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Đồng hồ đo công suất , tổng điện tiêu thụ , dòng , áp , cos phi linh tinh xà beng cho các bác lắp tủ điện nhà mình
> Giá : 500 ngàn
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Còn cái nào thí ới em nha bac
0909040310 Tam

----------


## vodat147

Còn dư từ lô hàng trước ~20 em cân max 8 ký này cho anh em về sử dụng . Sử dụng nguồn điện adapterr 9v có nhiều chức năng quy đổi trọng lượng ra số lượng khá hay hàng bao test ngoại hình ổn 
Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl ~ 20 cái )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Dat

----------


## vanlam1102

em đăng kí 1 cái cân nhé bác, cho em xin số tài khoản, số đt của em 0901505005

----------


## vodat147

Thêm một em đồng hồ đa nang đo dòng-áp-công suất-tổng tiêu thụ-cosphi tè le hột me cho các bác lắp nhà hay tủ điện theo dõi 
Giá : 500 ngàn 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## thuyetnq

> Còn dư từ lô hàng trước ~20 em cân max 8 ký này cho anh em về sử dụng . Sử dụng nguồn điện adapterr 9v có nhiều chức năng quy đổi trọng lượng ra số lượng khá hay hàng bao test ngoại hình ổn 
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl ~ 20 cái )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Dat


 Cân nầy thấp nhất là bao nhiêu gram ?
 Anh đang cân là 7.84 kg  hay là 784 gram  vậy anh?
 Hi xem lại hình thấy nó báo là  trọng lượng tối đa 7,5 kg ,độ phân giải(sai số) 0.5gram ,như vậy là Ok rùi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
 Cho mình lấy 1 cái cân nhé ,nhắn giúp số TK .thanks

----------


## thuyetnq

> Gạch 2 con
> Con có chử warning ấy


 Mình có lấy về 1 con setup xong chạy ngon lành cành đào.

----------


## hoahong102

> Còn dư từ lô hàng trước ~20 em cân max 8 ký này cho anh em về sử dụng . Sử dụng nguồn điện adapterr 9v có nhiều chức năng quy đổi trọng lượng ra số lượng khá hay hàng bao test ngoại hình ổn 
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl ~ 20 cái )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Dat


Đăng ký 1 cái cân

----------


## CNC abc

> Còn dư từ lô hàng trước ~20 em cân max 8 ký này cho anh em về sử dụng . Sử dụng nguồn điện adapterr 9v có nhiều chức năng quy đổi trọng lượng ra số lượng khá hay hàng bao test ngoại hình ổn 
> Giá : 400 ngàn / 1 cái ( Sl ~ 20 cái )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Dat


Mình đăng ký 1 cái cân. Bác ở SG hay nơi khác? Nếu ở SG cho xin địa chỉ, nơi khác thì cho xin số TK vào inbox nhé.

----------


## thuyetnq

> Cân nầy thấp nhất là bao nhiêu gram ?
>  Anh đang cân là 7.84 kg  hay là 784 gram  vậy anh?
>  Hi xem lại hình thấy nó báo là  trọng lượng tối đa 7,5 kg ,độ phân giải(sai số) 0.5gram ,như vậy là Ok rùi   
>  Cho mình lấy 1 cái cân nhé ,nhắn giúp số TK .thanks


 Không hiểu sao mình không nhận được tin nhắn số tài khoản của vodat147,chắc cái điện thoại của mình bị lổi ,nhờ anh cho mình xin lại số tk ở đây cho tiện
Thanks

----------


## CNC abc

> Mình đăng ký 1 cái cân. Bác ở SG hay nơi khác? Nếu ở SG cho xin địa chỉ, nơi khác thì cho xin số TK vào inbox nhé.


Mình vẫn chưa thấy bác chủ nhắn TK hay địa chỉ để mua hàng.

----------


## thuyetnq

> Mình vẫn chưa thấy bác chủ nhắn TK hay địa chỉ để mua hàng.


 Hình như điện thoại của bác chủ bị lổi hay sao ý,mình gọi cho ổng thì ok ,ổng bảo nhắn cho mình cả 3 tin nhắn,mà mình ko nhận đc tin nào  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

NHẮn cho ông cũng ko đc

----------


## vodat147

Thanh lý 31 con nguồn TDK lambda ra 12v 4.2amp vào điện 110v hàng tháo tủ điện nhật bao chạy cho anh em có nhu cầu hệ điện này
Giá : 31 con tất cả >>> 2 triệu 3
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt
f

----------


## vodat147

Thêm 2 chú đồng hồ đa năng đo volt , công suất , tổng tiêu thụ , cosphi tè le chức năng cho anh em lắp tủ điện nhà minh theo dõi
Giá : 500 ngàn / 1 em ( Sl:2 em )
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## hoahong102

bạn inbox cho cái tk minh lấy cái cân

----------


## CNC abc

> Hình như điện thoại của bác chủ bị lổi hay sao ý,mình gọi cho ổng thì ok ,ổng bảo nhắn cho mình cả 3 tin nhắn,mà mình ko nhận đc tin nào   
> 
> NHẮn cho ông cũng ko đc





> Mình vẫn chưa thấy bác chủ nhắn TK hay địa chỉ để mua hàng.





> bạn inbox cho cái tk minh lấy cái cân


Bác chủ bán hàng thiếu tôn trọng người mua quá, nên tẩy chay kiểu bán hàng này đi.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chủ bán hàng thiếu tôn trọng người mua quá, nên tẩy chay kiểu bán hàng này đi.


Ck 4 ngày rồi mà không thấy thông tin gửi hàng gì cả. Nhắn tin thì sang hôm sau trả lời vừa mới đọc tin nhắn...

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

thằng này chuyên bán hàng kiểu đó anh em chú ý mua hàng nó gửi vừa chậm vừa lâu la hỏi thì trả lời qua quýt mình bỏ ko mua nó rồi

----------


## anhxco

Em nó vừa học vừa làm, đời "sv" khổ lắm ạ, gì thì gì cũng phải ưu tiên việc học, các bác thông cảm dùm e nó!

----------


## Bobber

Thằng này siêu mất dạy rồi, trước định mua lô nguồn 24v nó mà nó quá mất dạy nên mình ko thể trả tiền cho loại này, nó lên khóc bên mục cảnh giác gì đó ai ngờ ngược lại toàn bị anh em vô chửi nó...

----------


## gicungthich

> Thằng này siêu mất dạy rồi, trước định mua lô nguồn 24v nó mà nó quá mất dạy nên mình ko thể trả tiền cho loại này, nó lên khóc bên mục cảnh giác gì đó ai ngờ ngược lại toàn bị anh em vô chửi nó...


Đang định mua hàng của ông này,thấy anh em nói vậy chắc thôi ko dám mua nữa.có rẻ cũng chẳng dám mua.

----------


## anhxco

> Đang định mua hàng của ông này,thấy anh em nói vậy chắc thôi ko dám mua nữa.có rẻ cũng chẳng dám mua.


Em có giao dịch vài lần, hàng họ giá cả ok, chỉ có thái độ có vẽ k hợp với các anh đứng tuổi, cậu ấy thế hệ trẻ nên "phong cách" cũng phải "hợp thời". Trâu già giờ k bằng trâu trẻ đâu ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## mactech

Thay vì gửi luôn ko làm, cứ giam lâu làm gì. Hàng e mua cũng giống qc, nhưng ra đến HN 1 tháng.

----------


## Gamo

Bác này mình giao dịch vài lần rùi, toàn qua tận nhà lấy hàng, thấy ok mà, có khuyến mãi nữa  :Wink:

----------


## vodat147

Xin giải đáp thắt mắt của máy bác . Ai inbox thòi em có rep thơng tin hết rồi . Mấy bác mua hàng quen của em thì gọi qua lấy trước tiếp thì nhanh gọn trong ngày . Ai thực sự muốn mua thì em nghĩ 1 cuộc điện thoại chả quá khó khăn. Em bận nên mấy hôm nay ứ lên Forum chỉ nhận tin qua call hay sms nên ứ có rep inbox của ai thì mấy bác đừng có có bảo em thiếu tôn trọng vì em chả ngồi cái máy tính cả ngày để trực chờ ai cả ! 
Còn dòng này gửi tới @Bobber Ngày trước ông gim hơn 3 triệu tiền hàng của tôi ( Xin phép gọi tôi vì tôi chả có chút tôn trọng gì với anh ! ) hết viện lý do ông anh bà chị rồi còn chười các loại anh nên coi lại cách ứng xử của mình trước tiên rồi bảo một ai đó và đặt câu hỏi tại sao mình không đươc tôn trọng !
P/s : Ai tưng giao địch trực tiếp với em thì biệt con người em ra sao đối em với thoải mái giao lưu thích gì khuyến mãi đó chả chấp nhặt tính toán . Con ở xa em củng tranh thủ gửi hàng . Công nhận là em có nhiều lần lỗi gửi trễ hàng nhửng khi nhận tiền thì với em là rõ ràng !

----------


## vodat147

Gửi bác thuyetnq em đã nhắn tin vài lan cho bác điều tốt có hình đây không lại bảo em ứ tôn trọng khách hàng nữa . Không hiểu sao bác ứ nhận được cái này thì em thua em làm tròn nghĩa vụ của em ạ

----------


## mua2ban1

Mua bán , giao lưu nhiều với chủ thớt rồi, khá uy tín, nhanh gọn ... hàng họ ok, đúng như quảng cáo . Đúng là muốn mua nhanh và được việc không nên tiếc cuộc điện thoại, em nghĩ thế !

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình đã mua của bác ấy mấy lần rồi (nguồn,biến tần,cảm biến)
Đều ok hết mà,chỉ có lần nầy nhận tin nhắn bị trở ngại ,mình gọi thì ok nhắn tin bị lổi.

----------


## thuyetnq

Mình đã mua của bác ấy mấy lần rồi (nguồn,biến tần,cảm biến)
Đều ok hết mà,chỉ có lần nầy nhận tin nhắn bị trở ngại ,mình gọi thì ok nhắn tin bị lổi,không nhận được tin nhắn.



Chắc do nhà mạng.
Tin nhắn gởi cho người khác thì ok ,gởi cho bác chủ thì ko nhận được,bác chủ gởi cho mình,mình cũng không nhận được.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Đã từng giao dịch với đạt, mình thấy cũng ok mặc dù ship hơi lâu. Nhưng thiết nghĩ ,mình mua hàng thì chỉ cần hàng đúng như miêu tả và hàng đến tay ng nhận được gói gém cẩn thận, nguyên vẹn là tốt rồi, chứ quả thật buôn bán mà, lắm lúc nhìu đơn hàng quá đóng hàng cũng ko kịp để gởi( mà đóng bất cẩn đến tay ng nhận thì ng ta lại chửi là làm ăn thiếu uy tín), mấy bác phải thông cảm thôi.

----------


## CNC abc

> Xin giải đáp thắt mắt của máy bác . Ai inbox thòi em có rep thơng tin hết rồi . Mấy bác mua hàng quen của em thì gọi qua lấy trước tiếp thì nhanh gọn trong ngày . Ai thực sự muốn mua thì em nghĩ 1 cuộc điện thoại chả quá khó khăn. Em bận nên mấy hôm nay ứ lên Forum chỉ nhận tin qua call hay sms nên ứ có rep inbox của ai thì mấy bác đừng có có bảo em thiếu tôn trọng vì em chả ngồi cái máy tính cả ngày để trực chờ ai cả ! 
> Còn dòng này gửi tới @Bobber Ngày trước ông gim hơn 3 triệu tiền hàng của tôi ( Xin phép gọi tôi vì tôi chả có chút tôn trọng gì với anh ! ) hết viện lý do ông anh bà chị rồi còn chười các loại anh nên coi lại cách ứng xử của mình trước tiên rồi bảo một ai đó và đặt câu hỏi tại sao mình không đươc tôn trọng !
> P/s : Ai tưng giao địch trực tiếp với em thì biệt con người em ra sao đối em với thoải mái giao lưu thích gì khuyến mãi đó chả chấp nhặt tính toán . Con ở xa em củng tranh thủ gửi hàng . Công nhận là em có nhiều lần lỗi gửi trễ hàng nhửng khi nhận tiền thì với em là rõ ràng !


Cậu này còn là sinh viên thì chắc nhỏ tuổi hơn mình, hổng chừng bằng tuổi con mình (con mình học năm 2 đại học), do đó mình gọi bằng cậu mà k gọi là bác như trước.
Bài trả lời này của cậu rất hỗn láo, cậu phải xem lại cách ăn nói nếu còn muốn bán hàng.
Tôi phân tích cho cậu thấy cái láo toét của cậu:
1. Cậu nói ai inbox thì cậu rep lại hết vậy cậu trả lời tôi chưa? Tôi nghĩ có thể cậu k để ý đọc thư nên nhắn tiếp lên web, và nhiều người khác cũng nhắn, cậu vào đăng bài tiếp mà k thèm trả lời mọi ng 1 câu, thái độ đó là quá coi thường khách hàng.
2. Cậu nói ai thực sự muốn mua thì 1 cuộc điện thoiạ chả quá khó khăn: Vậy số điện thoại của cậu đâu để tôi gọi? vả lại cũng tùy ng những người làm văn phòng tranh thủ vào web liên lạc thì đc chứ giữa văn phòng làm việc gọi đt mua bán hàng có đc k?
3. Cậu bận, cậu trả lời chậm, ng khác k trách cậu, nhưng cậu bán hàng trên web mà ng ta post lên thì cậu k trả lời còn nói k ngồi đó ôm cái máy tính, nếu vậy cậu dẹp cái topic này đi và chuyển qua bán hàng trên điện thoại cho đúng ý cậu.
4. Cậu đưa ra việc bán rẻ, khuyến mãi để chứng tỏ ta đây ngon, cậu lầm to, giá cả thì do cậu đưa ra, ng ta thấy đc thì mới mua, còn việc khuyến mãi là 1 đểm cộng để ng ta quay lại lần sau, cậu đừng tỏ ra nguy hiểm, đừng nghĩ rằng vì những cái khuyến mãi đó mà ng khác phải quỵ lụy cậu, thời đại bây giờ chứ không còn thời mậu dịch quốc doanh đâu nhé.
Cậu nên nhớ 1 điều, cậu sống nhờ khách hàng chứ k phải khách hàng sống nhờ cậu nhé!

----------


## chetaocnc

ôi chao mọi người nên vĩ hòa di quý có mua bộ nguồn của em này một lần thấy cũng bt chỉ có góp ý là nếu bị tình trạng gửi hàng chậm thì khắc phục và xin lỗi khách hàng thôi! chỉ khuyên em đừng cãi trên này làm gì im lặng là vàng :Wink:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác chủ nhắn bằng imessenger hèn chi bị vậy là đúng rồi

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## khangscc

Xin ké một câu, dù sao tui cũng là thành phần "Chỏi" nên có nhiều ông ghét vì cái tật hay nói. Thật ra khách hàng không tự nhiên mà làm ùm lên cả, VD như vụ tui với bác TrungLe, cái gì cũng có ngọn nguồn của nó. Riêng với ông Đạt này đã giao dịch vài lần thì cái xấu nhất vẫn là giao hàng chậm trể và hứa với hẹn, không phải không gửi hàng mà rất là chậm, hối thúc liên tục thì mai ra. Gửi rồi thì nói đã gửi và cho mã bill, chưa gửi thì nói rõ ra là lý do vì sao chưa gửi, mua hàng bảo gửi rồi mà gửi xe từ sg về cần thơ cao lắm mất một ngày thì ra 4 ngày, khi xem bill lại thì vừa gửi mà nhắn tin thì cãi bảo gửi lâu rồi, tức bỏ bu không chứ. TÓm lại ông Đạt nên rút kinh nghiệm việc bán hàng. Hết

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## khangscc

> ôi chao mọi người nên vĩ hòa di quý có mua bộ nguồn của em này một lần thấy cũng bt chỉ có góp ý là nếu bị tình trạng gửi hàng chậm thì khắc phục và xin lỗi khách hàng thôi! chỉ khuyên em đừng cãi trên này làm gì im lặng là vàng


Thích cái câu vĩ hòa di quý nhưng ghét cái cách im lặng là vàng, bao nhiêu người ngậm bồ hòn rồi im lặng thì sẽ có thêm người bắt chước ngậm tiếp, thà nói ra, chủ hàng có thiện chí thì xin lỗi khách hàng hoặc giải thích rõ ra. Chứ im lặng hết thì có mà loạn, có gì giao dịch chưa thỏa đáng thì cứ nói để việc bán hàng nghiêm túc, minh bạch. Trước kia tui làm ùm lên thì mấy lão làng lại có ý kiến là làm ùm lên thì mọi người càng tránh xa, thật sự không phục không phục.

----------

thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Bobber

> Cậu này còn là sinh viên thì chắc nhỏ tuổi hơn mình, hổng chừng bằng tuổi con mình (con mình học năm 2 đại học), do đó mình gọi bằng cậu mà k gọi là bác như trước.
> Bài trả lời này của cậu rất hỗn láo, cậu phải xem lại cách ăn nói nếu còn muốn bán hàng.
> Tôi phân tích cho cậu thấy cái láo toét của cậu:
> 1. Cậu nói ai inbox thì cậu rep lại hết vậy cậu trả lời tôi chưa? Tôi nghĩ có thể cậu k để ý đọc thư nên nhắn tiếp lên web, và nhiều người khác cũng nhắn, cậu vào đăng bài tiếp mà k thèm trả lời mọi ng 1 câu, thái độ đó là quá coi thường khách hàng.
> 2. Cậu nói ai thực sự muốn mua thì 1 cuộc điện thoiạ chả quá khó khăn: Vậy số điện thoại của cậu đâu để tôi gọi? vả lại cũng tùy ng những người làm văn phòng tranh thủ vào web liên lạc thì đc chứ giữa văn phòng làm việc gọi đt mua bán hàng có đc k?
> 3. Cậu bận, cậu trả lời chậm, ng khác k trách cậu, nhưng cậu bán hàng trên web mà ng ta post lên thì cậu k trả lời còn nói k ngồi đó ôm cái máy tính, nếu vậy cậu dẹp cái topic này đi và chuyển qua bán hàng trên điện thoại cho đúng ý cậu.
> 4. Cậu đưa ra việc bán rẻ, khuyến mãi để chứng tỏ ta đây ngon, cậu lầm to, giá cả thì do cậu đưa ra, ng ta thấy đc thì mới mua, còn việc khuyến mãi là 1 đểm cộng để ng ta quay lại lần sau, cậu đừng tỏ ra nguy hiểm, đừng nghĩ rằng vì những cái khuyến mãi đó mà ng khác phải quỵ lụy cậu, thời đại bây giờ chứ không còn thời mậu dịch quốc doanh đâu nhé.
> Cậu nên nhớ 1 điều, cậu sống nhờ khách hàng chứ k phải khách hàng sống nhờ cậu nhé!


*1 thùng nước sạch thì đựng nước sạch và múc ra ngoài cũng là nước sạch. 
1 thùng nước dơ thì đựng nước dơ và múc ra ngoài cũng là nước dơ.
Con người thì cũng như vậy đầu óc suy nghĩ chất chứa những gì nói ra hay hành động cũng không thể khác được
"trích"*

----------


## chetaocnc

> Thích cái câu vĩ hòa di quý nhưng ghét cái cách im lặng là vàng, bao nhiêu người ngậm bồ hòn rồi im lặng thì sẽ có thêm người bắt chước ngậm tiếp, thà nói ra, chủ hàng có thiện chí thì xin lỗi khách hàng hoặc giải thích rõ ra. Chứ im lặng hết thì có mà loạn, có gì giao dịch chưa thỏa đáng thì cứ nói để việc bán hàng nghiêm túc, minh bạch. Trước kia tui làm ùm lên thì mấy lão làng lại có ý kiến là làm ùm lên thì mọi người càng tránh xa, thật sự không phục không phục.


ái cha anh hiểu nhầm ý em rồi! ý em là người bán hàng chỉ nên im lặng nghe khách hàng phản ánh rồi rút kinh nghiệm thôi chứ k nên cãi trên này k có lợi cho người bán hàng! tóm lại ai mua hàng cũng mong nhanh nhận hàng nên chú đạt có bán thì tranh thủ gửi!

----------

khangscc

----------


## vodat147

> Cậu này còn là sinh viên thì chắc nhỏ tuổi hơn mình, hổng chừng bằng tuổi con mình (con mình học năm 2 đại học), do đó mình gọi bằng cậu mà k gọi là bác như trước.
> Bài trả lời này của cậu rất hỗn láo, cậu phải xem lại cách ăn nói nếu còn muốn bán hàng.
> Tôi phân tích cho cậu thấy cái láo toét của cậu:
> 1. Cậu nói ai inbox thì cậu rep lại hết vậy cậu trả lời tôi chưa? Tôi nghĩ có thể cậu k để ý đọc thư nên nhắn tiếp lên web, và nhiều người khác cũng nhắn, cậu vào đăng bài tiếp mà k thèm trả lời mọi ng 1 câu, thái độ đó là quá coi thường khách hàng.
> 2. Cậu nói ai thực sự muốn mua thì 1 cuộc điện thoiạ chả quá khó khăn: Vậy số điện thoại của cậu đâu để tôi gọi? vả lại cũng tùy ng những người làm văn phòng tranh thủ vào web liên lạc thì đc chứ giữa văn phòng làm việc gọi đt mua bán hàng có đc k?
> 3. Cậu bận, cậu trả lời chậm, ng khác k trách cậu, nhưng cậu bán hàng trên web mà ng ta post lên thì cậu k trả lời còn nói k ngồi đó ôm cái máy tính, nếu vậy cậu dẹp cái topic này đi và chuyển qua bán hàng trên điện thoại cho đúng ý cậu.
> 4. Cậu đưa ra việc bán rẻ, khuyến mãi để chứng tỏ ta đây ngon, cậu lầm to, giá cả thì do cậu đưa ra, ng ta thấy đc thì mới mua, còn việc khuyến mãi là 1 đểm cộng để ng ta quay lại lần sau, cậu đừng tỏ ra nguy hiểm, đừng nghĩ rằng vì những cái khuyến mãi đó mà ng khác phải quỵ lụy cậu, thời đại bây giờ chứ không còn thời mậu dịch quốc doanh đâu nhé.
> Cậu nên nhớ 1 điều, cậu sống nhờ khách hàng chứ k phải khách hàng sống nhờ cậu nhé!


Để trả lời theo cách lịch sự mà anh gọi là không mất dạy theo các điều anh đã chỉ ra ở 1-2-3 và 4
1- Không hề thấy inbox của bác trong hộp thư của em và nếu bác muốn mua thì inbox hay gọi em là một điều cơ bản đơn giản nhất chả phải cứ comment rồi em phục vụ đâu ạ !
2- Tất cả các bài dăng bán đù một hay nhiều món điều có kèm theo số điên thoại .....Không biết mắt bác có bị gì không sao lại không thấy . Một số bác mua hàng lạ có thể ngại việc gọi điện nhưng em có đề cập nhận SMS hay qua các app như viber ...Zalo
3- Mỗi người có 1 cách quản lý riêng đừng bao giờ dạy một ai đó phải làm theo ý của mình 
4- Đối với em không có cái gì là tự nhiên cho đi và nhận lại nếu một ai đó tới lấy hàng vui vẽ nhiệt tình đôi bên thì với em chuyện hàng hóa củng đơn giản nên chả có gì phải khoe khoan kể công vì đó là nhận xét kể của khách em chỉ trần thuật lại chứ ứ có kể lễ 
Còn điều cuối đây là diễn dàn để mọi ngươi trao đổi mua bán theo nhu cầu chứ chả có ai sống vì ai . Anh dừng tự coi mình là cao cả mang sự sống cho ai mà nói câu đó 
Thân

----------


## vodat147

Tình hình là em bán hàng đang rất bình thường một số bác chỉ muốn ngồi một chổ để em liên lạc tận nơi ....rồi nói em là không tôn trọng . Mỗi người mỗi ý cái này em không thể đáp ứng nhu cầu của tất cả mọi người . *Và em xin nhấn mạnh là vấn đề liên quan đến sự tranh luận này không liên quan đến việt em gửi chậm hàng hóa của bất cứ ai.*  Em chỉ và đang hoàn thành công việc khi em bán hàng ở Forumcnc

----------


## Trucvt

Mình mua hàng bao năm trên mạng nhưng nói về vodat147 thì đúng là cực hỗn láo. Họ "hứa" xịn!

----------


## Ga con

E cũng mua của Đạt một số món, thấy rất nhiệt tình, uy tín. Nghe một số cụ phàn nàn khá nhiều những vấn đề e chưa bị nên e không comment được, chỉ nhận xét phần em thôi.

@vothanhdat: thật ra vấn đề cũng không có gì đâu, nhưng nếu a bán hàng thì có một nguyên tắc đầu tiên là không bao giờ được tranh cãi với khách hàng. Em còn sv mới năm nhất năm 2 đã bôn ba nhiều chắc sau này còn khá hơn nhiều đấy, nên điềm tĩnh lại mới phát triển được.

Thanks.

----------

vodat147

----------


## phuongmd

Mình mua của VĐ nhiều lần rồi, tất cả đều ok về chất lượng. Tuy nhiên về thời gian thì thường chậm tiến độ. Còn về cách cư xử, các bác xem hình. Tôi cũng đã góp ý chân thành. 
Em nó vừa bước qua tuổi 20 được vài hôm. Các anh, các chú coi như bỏ qua, em nó phải xem đây như bài học. 
Cần phải kiểm điểm rút kinh nghiệm sâu sắc.
Mình nghĩ các bác tạm dừng ở đây nhé. Chờ em nó tiến bộ.

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## vodat147

Các bác nói "Vĩ Hòa Đi Quý " em nghe và tiếp thu không tranh cãi với ai vấn đề này chính ở việc này một số bác khong gọi điện mà chỉ comment hỏi khi không thấy em rep lại thì kết luận là em coi thường khách hàng . Trong khi đó ai mua gọi em trực tiếp lấy hàng em vẫn rất nhiệt tình tư vấn rõ ràng ở thành phố em chạy xe đi giao tận chỗ . Vậy là em coi thừong khách của em ở chỗ nào ạ . Em còn trẻ nhiều người nhận xét khi nói chuyện qua mạng em ngổ ngáo không lễ phép....Em xin nghe và chấp nhận xửa lỗi này . Chuyện hàng hóa ngày trước em gửi chậm củng có nhiều bác phản ánh nhưng sau này em củng khắc phục cố gắn xửa đổi vậy một số bác cứ nhắt đi nhắt lại chuyện cũ bão em mất dạy láo toét này nọ vậy bao giờ em mới ngốc đầu lên được đây ạ .

----------


## chetaocnc

coi như 1 bài học đi cu em không phải mà tự nhiên mọi người nói mình

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## vodat147

> coi như 1 bài học đi cu em không phải mà tự nhiên mọi người nói mình


Ở đây em muốn nói là mọi chuyện không có gì lớn chỉ từ một bác kết luận là em không coi trong khách khi em không rep comment bác ấy rồi lần lược các bác lấy chuyện cũ ra nói em là sao ạ

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Thôi rút kinh nghiệm

----------

chetaocnc, vodat147

----------


## Gamo

Hix... thui nói nhiều quá... dạo này sao ko có hàng gì hot hả Đạt?

----------


## vodat147

> Hix... thui nói nhiều quá... dạo này sao ko có hàng gì hot hả Đạt?


Dao này không có gì anh ạ toàn fuse dây điện cho dân điện lực thôi  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

Bác có câu "có tài mà không có đức là người vô dụng có đức mà không có tài thì làm việc gì cũng khó", em để đây và chỉ nói thêm câu "đời người là quá trình phấn đấu và rèn luyện, k có gì tự sinh ra và tự nó mất đi cả"

----------

chetaocnc

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác có câu "có tài mà không có đức là người vô dụng có đức mà không có tài thì làm việc gì cũng khó", em để đây và chỉ nói thêm câu "đời người là quá trình phấn đấu và rèn luyện, k có gì tự sinh ra và tự nó mất đi cả"


Có Bác rồi cũng chả cần phấn đấu chi cho mệt  :Confused:

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Ryan

Là khách hàng của Đạt theo cả 2 cách : qua bưu điện và lấy trực tiếp, tui có nhận xét thế này:
- qua bưu điện thì giao hàng rất chậm (so với bình thường).
- lấy hàng trực tiếp thì giao tiếp còn con nít lắm (vì em là vậy mà), nhưng nhiệt tình và cũng có uy tín.
Nên qua việc này tui có đôi lời:
@Đạt: Anh rất mừng vì đọc từ đầu tới cuối không có vụ "chuyển tiền không thấy hàng", anh biết em rất bận vì vừa phải lo chuyện học hành, chọn hàng, bán hàng, ... vậy nên em phải biết sắp xếp công việc của mình và trả lời thẳng thắng, lịch sự với khách hàng, đừng ngại chuyện này để người ta hồi hộp và không sắp xếp được công việc của mình, dể sinh nóng nảy.
@Người mua hàng: Bây giờ ai nấy đều biết em nó đáng tuổi con cháu thì nên nhớ mình đáng tuổi cha chú, em nó còn trẻ lắm mà làm như vậy thì nên động viên và khuyên bảo chứ không nên mạt sát em nó quá làm em mất tự tin, ảnh hưởng tương lai em ấy.

Mong sự việc kết thúc ở đây.
Chúc mọi người vui vẻ.

----------

ducduy9104, hieunguyen81, minhdt_cdt10, thuhanoi, vodat147

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

Chốt lại là thằng này nó uy tín mỗi tội ăn nói ko biết trên dưới tri cả nghe khó chịu nên rút kinh nghiệm vụ ăn nói và gửi hàng là oke thôi chứ mình giao dịch cũng rất nhiều và báo hàng hỏng là Đạt trả lại tiền ngay xòng phẳng ko kêu ca.

----------


## khangscc

Thì trước giờ cũng đã giao dich nhiều lần với Đạt, và Đạt cần rút kn về vấn đề chém gió và nấu chè đổi cái họ "Hứa" và chử lót "Lèo: luôn, không phải vấn đề là nhanh chậm ở đâu, vấn đề là đôi khi Khách hàng cần món hàng đó trong lịch trình làm việc của mình vì một lý do ngớ ngẩn mà trể thời gian hoặc không chủ động được gây ảnh hưởng đến nhiều việc khác gây ức chế. Mới là SV thôi mà nhiều lúc trao đổi thì cậu chém gió quá, tôi chém gió bao nhiêu năm mà chém vẫn không lại cậu thì không ổn. chúc đạt thành công

----------


## minhtriet

Mình có giao dịch với bác này 2 lần và không thành công, mình hiểu nỗi khổ của bác chủ.
Các bác có mua hàng bác này thì yên tâm là không nhận được hàng cũng sẽ được trả lại tiền, nói chung là không mất tiền  :Big Grin: 
Tuy nhiên bác nào mua mà muốn nhanh thì nên cân nhắc  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Đã nhận hàng trưa qua. Cảm ơn chú Đạt.

----------


## Trung Le

Tăng cho   VO ĐẠT(sao ko là VÕ ĐẠI chồng PHANKIMLIEN nhỉ) 
Thấy hay len mình chụp lại..ae mình là người bán hàng cố gằng theo đc mấy điều này..mình là DÂU TRĂM HỌ,,có sai biết sửa.có đúng phát huy.. Người xưa nói  NHÂN VÔ THẬP TOÀN mà pải ko các bác tiền bối...ai bực tức cung đã nói ra rồi, em nó cũng thanh minh rồi 
Và em len pm rieng với người em cảm thấy em sai , e ko viết j lên gian hàng nữa 
Có món j mới bày ra cho mọi người lựa 
mong các bác ủng hộ em nó 

Quên mất. chào ông khAANGSc..hom trước ra phú tho cung anh nguyen(cncvunglai) à.thấy ông nguyen bảo vây..mà bữa nào thấy món j của tôi hợp khẩu vị ông dùng đc thi ae lại giao dịch.tôi vẫn khoái cách thức mua nhanh của ông(toi nói chân tình,ông đưng nghĩ bậy bạ).nhưng xem Zalo thi pải chậm thôi...hiii

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, tiinicat

----------


## thuyetnq

Đã nhận được hàng,ngon lành trên cả mong đợi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
     Thanks chủ thớt

----------


## vodat147

Nguồn 24v-100w (4.1amp ) cho các bác có nhu cầu ( hoạt động y chang nguồn tổ ong ) hàng new nguyên thùng chưa qua sử dụng của Philip . Test công suất thực lên tới 120w  ( 5.1amp)
Giá : 100 ngàn / 1 con 
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt

----------


## Gamo

Cho mình đk 2 con nhe

----------

vodat147

----------


## vodat147

> Cho mình đk 2 con nhe


Vân cảm ơn bác Gà ...Qua nhà lấy gọi em nha ạ 
Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## ducduy9104

> Nguồn 24v-100w (4.1amp ) cho các bác có nhu cầu ( hoạt động y chang nguồn tổ ong ) hàng new nguyên thùng chưa qua sử dụng của Philip . Test công suất thực lên tới 120w  ( 5.1amp)
> Giá : 100 ngàn / 1 con 
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


electronic load nhiêu thế cụ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, giờ mới để ý. Cho em đăng ký 1 con electronic load nhé  :Wink:

----------


## vodat147

> Ui giời ui, giờ mới để ý. Cho em đăng ký 1 con electronic load nhé


Đồ nghề của em ứ manh động được ạ  :Frown: (

----------


## vodat147

Mua nhanh bán gọn vừa về lô 10 con osilo digital Inttek GDS-830 và Hameg HG305 
Giá bán lẻ : Xong cả đám ! Thanks
Bác nào ôm lô có giá đẹp ~~
Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ thành Đạt

----------


## dang_tam

> Mua nhanh bán gọn vừa về lô 10 con osilo digital Inttek GDS-830 và Hameg HG305 
> Giá bán lẻ digital 2 triệu 2 / 1 con ......Analog : 1 triệu 5 / 1 con
> Bác nào ôm lô có giá đẹp ~~
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ thành Đạt


Ocilloscope còn hoạt động không bác ? Từ 16:00gio72 trở đi tôi sẽ ghé bác lấy 01 máy, bác nhắn cho dịa chỉ vào 0906820601 nhé.
Cám ơn bác.

----------

vodat147

----------


## dang_tam

> Ocilloscope còn hoạt động không bác ? Từ 16:00gio72 trở đi tôi sẽ ghé bác lấy 01 máy, bác nhắn cho dịa chỉ vào 0906820601 nhé.
> Cám ơn bác.


Tôi mới đăng ký thành viên để vào mua hàng của vodat147 như comment trên đã rõ, đồng thời chủ động gọi điện thoại xin địa chỉ đến lấy hàng nhưng được vodat147 trả lời đang đi làm không có nhà sẽ gọi lại khi về, tuy nhiên hôm nay xem lại thấy nội dung:  Xong cả đám ! Thanks 
Tôi không đồng ý với nhận xét "lấy hàng trực tiếp ........, nhưng nhiệt tình và cũng có uy tín." của Ryan.
Lý do: tôi liên hệ trước và đương nhiên ưu tiên khi mua bán (không biết như vậy có phải là tiêu chí của vodat147 và forum này không?) mà lại bán cả lô cho người khác như vậy có thể xem đây là coi thường khách hàng kh6ng ?
Đành rằng việc quay vòng vốn nhanh được đánh giá cao trong mua bán nhưng chữ tín còn cao hơn nhiều lần để tiếp tục kinh doanh.
Do vậy, tôi đánh giá thành viên vodat147 không còn uy tín trong thương trường mặc dù trên đây đã được nhiều thành viên lưu ý nhắc nhở và thấy vodat147 có xác nhận lỗi và xin rút kinh nghiệm. Tuy nhiên "non sông dễ đổi bản tính khó dời" và vẫn chứng nào tật ấy !!!
Vài lời cho các thành viên khác lưu ý khi giao dịch với vodat147.

----------


## dang_tam

> Ocilloscope còn hoạt động không bác ? Từ 16:00gio72 trở đi tôi sẽ ghé bác lấy 01 máy, bác nhắn cho dịa chỉ vào 0906820601 nhé.
> Cám ơn bác.


Tôi đã liên hệ mua hàng, thành vien vodat147 xử thế này các thành viên khác nghỉ sao vui lòng cho ý kiến.
Trân trọng.

----------


## vodat147

> Tôi đã liên hệ mua hàng, thành vien vodat147 xử thế này các thành viên khác nghỉ sao vui lòng cho ý kiến.
> Trân trọng.


Hình như bác đã call gọi em . Có người lấy hết lô nên em ưu tiên bán cả lô bác ạ cả lô giá trị lớn nên em ưu tiển đầy đi chứ không phải bán 1 cái rồi thôi . Bác Thông cảm 
Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

giao dịch đơn lẻ đã chốt nhưng sau đó bán hết lô và hủy kèo đơn lẻ ? nếu đúng như vậy thì đã có thương lượng giải quyết hay chỉ có nói 1 câu thông cảm ?

----------

dang_tam

----------


## vodat147

> giao dịch đơn lẻ đã chốt nhưng sau đó bán hết lô và hủy kèo đơn lẻ ? nếu đúng như vậy thì đã có thương lượng giải quyết hay chỉ có nói 1 câu thông cảm ?


Em chưa chốt với bác @dang_tam bác ạ . Lúc bác ấy gọi em bận và hẹn nói chuyện lại sau . Sau đó thì có người mua lô và em đã bán thế thôi . Em không có hứa hẹn sẽ chừa hay đặt gạch với ai . 
Thanks

----------


## vodat147

Cho em phát biểu vài câu . Nhiều bác em đã từng mua bán nhiều lần quen có khi gạch hàng em rồi củng im lặng chả nói một cầu gì , rồi em củng ôm hàng chờ bán cho người khác .Thế nên với em bán hàng ai cứ ở gần giao dịch qua lấy trực tiếp hay lấy hết thì em ưu tiên trước nhất thôi ạ và trước giờ em bán củng không nhận gạch đá của ai . 
Thanks

----------

Nam CNC, Trucvt

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì rõ ràng quá rồi mà bác kia xin ý kiến anh em gì nữa ta ?

----------

Trucvt

----------


## dang_tam

> Hình như bác đã call gọi em . Có người lấy hết lô nên em ưu tiên bán cả lô bác ạ cả lô giá trị lớn nên em ưu tiển đầy đi chứ không phải bán 1 cái rồi thôi . Bác Thông cảm 
> Thanks


Bây giờ mới thấy bác trả lời thông cảm vì ưu tiên bán trọn lô hàng, trước đó lúc 13:49 giờ ngày 03/062017 bác có nhắn tin sẽ gọi lại khi về đến nhà mà chả có gọi. Hôm sau tôi truy cập thấy:   Xong cả đám ! Thanks.
Quá hụt hẩng với cách bán hàng này.

----------

Trucvt

----------


## vodat147

> Bây giờ mới thấy bác trả lời thông cảm vì ưu tiên bán trọn lô hàng, trước đó lúc 13:49 giờ ngày 03/062017 bác có nhắn tin sẽ gọi lại khi về đến nhà mà chả có gọi. Hôm sau tôi truy cập thấy:   Xong cả đám ! Thanks.
> Quá hụt hẩng với cách bán hàng này.


Bác thông cảm cho em em ôm hàng nhiều thì củng muốn đi nhanh ạ .
Thanks

----------


## Trucvt

> Bây giờ mới thấy bác trả lời thông cảm vì ưu tiên bán trọn lô hàng, trước đó lúc 13:49 giờ ngày 03/062017 bác có nhắn tin sẽ gọi lại khi về đến nhà mà chả có gọi. Hôm sau tôi truy cập thấy:   Xong cả đám ! Thanks.
> Quá hụt hẩng với cách bán hàng này.


Xã hội có người nọ, kẻ kia. Giờ chắc bác cũng rõ quan điểm bán hàng của chú em Vodat147 rồi nên thông cảm bỏ qua. Ưng thì tiếp mà không ưng thì cạch. Cuộc đời còn dài nên sau này em nó sẽ đúc kết được cách hành xử bán hàng trên mạng thế nào cho Đạt. 
Vài lời mông muội, xin chủ thớt và mọi người thông cảm nha.

Thanks!

----------

dang_tam, Nam CNC

----------


## vufree

sống ở đời không cứ 1+1=2 đâu. Chú sống bằng lý lẽ nhiều quá. Sống sao để được quí mến mới quan trọng.

----------

dang_tam, minhdt_cdt10

----------


## ducduy9104

> sống ở đời không cứ 1+1=2 đâu. Chú sống bằng lý lẽ nhiều quá. Sống sao để được quí mến mới quan trọng.


Nói vụi chứ 1+1#2 nên VN mình nó mới lát bét  :Wink:

----------


## hungmtcn

Tôi cũng xin góp ý cho e ĐẠT này chút, nói chung cu e này làm ăn rất trẻ con, riêng cá nhân tôi đánh giá e này làm ăn ko có chuẩn mực lời nói 1 đằng làm 1 nẻo, có những món hàng tôi chuyển tiền xong 3 tháng sau vẫn chưa thấy hàng nhắn gọi hỏi liên tục nhưng vẫn mất hút, cuối cùng e phán 1 câu là thôi a ko biết dubgf đâu e trả lại a tiền, và điển hình là tôi có giao dịch với em này 1 lô cân tích phánau khi vận chuyển hỏng mất 16 chiếc, có điện cho e, e bảo sẽ dồn chuyển ra bù cho vài chiếc hỏng để lấy linh kiện nhưng tới nay là 2 tuần mà chẳng thấy cái cân nào cả, nói cho e biết lúc mua e nói bao sống cho tôi nhưng cái cân tích phân là đồ chính xác em đóng hàng trong 1 cái thùng catone mỏng dính lúc nhận hàng góc thùng rách đám cân chỉ muốn dớt hết ra ngoài, lúc mua thì hối thúc hỏi tiền liên tục khi tôi hẹn đầu giừo chiều chuyển tiền nhưng chưa ra chuyển kịp, khi chuyển tiền xong thì ôi thôi đợi hàng cứ như đi xin e ấy, xong hỏng thì cứ nói e sẽ có trách nhiệm, than ôi cái trách nhiệm của e nó ở đâu e Đạt nhỉ, a chờ đợi cái trách nhiệm của e đó, với a hơn chục chai chẳng là cái gì cả nhưng a bỏ tiền ra a phải được lại cái gì chứ e, nếu em còn muốn buôn bán trên những diễn đàn này thì a nghĩ e phải lớn lên chút chứ e để quá nhiều những phản hồi không tốt về e thế, a chỉ nói với e 1 điều làm gì thì làm nói là phải làm đựoc và làm thì phải có trách nhiệm với việc mình làm  và đừng bao giờ để những điều này xảy ra nữa, tóm tắt 1 câu cho e rất ngắn gọn trong 1 từ phải "chuẩn" e nhé

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, minhtriet, mr.fun, Ona, phuocviet346, quangcaohoanglong, solero, Trucvt

----------


## vufree

1 người góp ý về Mình. Có thể Người đó ghét Mình => cãi, chửi nó. 2 Người góp ý về Mình, Tụi này dở hơi. 3 Người trở lên góp ý về Mình => nên coi lại Mình. Kinh doanh thành công là Có được Khách hàng chứ không phải thắng được Khách hàng. Hãng United đã có giải quyết khủng hoảng truyền thông hay hơn THP ở chỗ Họ chấp nhận thua khách hàng. mặc dù lý lẽ và luật pháp Họ đều đúng, nhưng nếu Họ cố dành cái đúng thì Họ thua. Họ chấp nhận thua để thắng. 1+1 =/ 2 là ỡ chỗ này, không áp dụng chỗ khác nha Bác ducduy... kekekekek

----------

dang_tam, Trucvt

----------


## ducduy9104

> 1 người góp ý về Mình. Có thể Người đó ghét Mình => cãi, chửi nó. 2 Người góp ý về Mình, Tụi này dở hơi. 3 Người trở lên góp ý về Mình => nên coi lại Mình. Kinh doanh thành công là Có được Khách hàng chứ không phải thắng được Khách hàng. Hãng United đã có giải quyết khủng hoảng truyền thông hay hơn THP ở chỗ Họ chấp nhận thua khách hàng. mặc dù lý lẽ và luật pháp Họ đều đúng, nhưng nếu Họ cố dành cái đúng thì Họ thua. Họ chấp nhận thua để thắng. 1+1 =/ 2 là ỡ chỗ này, không áp dụng chỗ khác nha Bác ducduy... kekekekek


Bác phân tích tréo ngoe à, so UA với THP thì 1+1#2 phải cho THP mới đúng. Mẽo luật nó rõ ràng, hội người tiêu dùng các kiểu, không đừng bước sớm thì nó dẹp tiệm luôn chứ ở đó mà có được khách  :Big Grin:

----------


## vodat147

Sao em làm cái gì củng bị mấy bác soi hay chỉ dạy thế . Mua bán ai nhanh thì mua sống sao cho phải lòng nhau ? . Hôm bửa thì 1 bác comment bất quơ lôi truyện cũ ra nói nay thì bán ông này ông kia không ưng củng nói ?

----------


## carephone

> Sao em làm cái gì củng bị mấy bác soi hay chỉ dạy thế . Mua bán ai nhanh thì mua sống sao cho phải lòng nhau ? . Hôm bửa thì 1 bác comment bất quơ lôi truyện cũ ra nói nay thì bán ông này ông kia không ưng củng nói ?


A cũng chưa mua gì của em cả nhưng em để mọi người nói nhiều thế thì em cũng nên xem lại mình để rút kinh nhiệm lần sau buôn bán cho tốt hơn.

----------

vodat147

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nghe mọi người đi Đạt, đừng cố chấp. Như ku minh_cdt kìa, bạn ấy bán hàng rất nhiệt tình, gọi điện lúc nào cũng cười vui vẻ, nói chuyện thân thiện...nghe là thích rồi. Ở đây mọi người khuyên em (gọi Đạt bằng em nhé, tại a biết e cũng nhỏ hơn anh 6 hay 7 tuổi j đó) là để em tốt hơn thôi chứ đâu có ai soi mói j em đâu. Em còn trẻ, bản tính còn bồng bột, nhưng e nghĩ xem một công ty tuyển dụng họ có muốn nhân viên của mình bồng bột, trẻ con không ? Em tập sửa dần đi...

----------

CKD, minhdt_cdt10, vodat147

----------


## maycncmini

Sorry mượn TP của Đạt đăng vài hình ảnh

Bạn nào chưa kịp mua thì liên hệ nhé chủ bãi nói giá 3,2tr/cái nếu mua hết sẽ có giá tốt. 
Có tất cả 5 cái

----------


## hungcadme

> Cap nhật linh tinh ....một số module dc to dc lẻ còn lại chủ đạo loại 18-24 In >>> Out 48vdc vẫn khá nhiều . Thanks 
> Ms1 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 28v/200w >>> 150k / 1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay 
> Ms2 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 28v/150w >>> 100k /  1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay 
> Ms3 : Module vào 310volt ( áp sau nắn lọc 1 chiều 220vac ) ra 5v /100w >>> 100k / 1 con ( số lượng 2 con ) >>> Đã bay
> Ms4 : Module vào 18 tới 24volt DC ra 48 volt/170w >>> 170 ngàn / 1 con ( số lượng ~20 con )
> Liên hệ : 01699897482-Võ Thành Đạt


Bác còn loại ra 48v ko

----------


## v0danh

Còn quạt chạy 220V ko bạn

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n...52876592_n.jpg

----------


## datquocnguyen

A có cái nguồn viễn thông nào cỡ 48v 35 amp chất lượng oke  ko để gấp cho e một cái ạ
E ở HN. thanks

----------


## voccnc

Bác chủ có IGBT cũ không nhỉ?

----------

